# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  Sortie de StarCraft 2

## Sarawyn

Bonjour  tous !

Comme vous le savez peut-tre, la suite tant attendu du STR futuriste est sortie aujourd'hui !

Voil, comme le proxy de mon entreprise bloque tous les sites de jeux  ::cry:: , quelqu'un a t'il cho des avis de la presse s'ils sont dj sortis ?

Et parmis les forumeurs de DVP.COM, y'en a t'il qui vont se procurer le jeu ?

Si la rponse est positive, a pourrait tre sympa de se faire quelques parties entre professionnels (ou non  :;):  ) de l'IT !  ::ccool::  (Co-op ou  la guerre comme  la guerre !)

[TROLL] Vu que le jeu est port sur mac c'est l'occase de se bastonner pomme vs drapeau vs manchot ::aie::  [/TROLL]


Avis aux amateurs !
PS : les zergs sont moches !  ::oops::

----------


## Rayek

Pour ma part, je ne l'achterai pas dans l'tat actuel :

- Pas de mode Lan
- Obligation de rester connecter  internet pour pouvoir jouer au mode solo
- Campagne coup en morceau et vendu sparment.

----------


## Benj.

> Pour ma part, je ne l'achterai pas dans l'tat actuel :
> 
> - Pas de mode Lan
> - Obligation de rester connecter  internet pour pouvoir jouer au mode solo
> - Campagne coup en morceau et vendu sparment.


Ma pense est bien rsume ici. A 50 le jeu dans ces conditions je ne suis pas un pigeon  ::aie:: .

----------


## Sarawyn

> Pour ma part, je ne l'achterai pas dans l'tat actuel :
> 
> - Pas de mode Lan
> - Obligation de rester connecter  internet pour pouvoir jouer au mode solo
> - Campagne coup en morceau et vendu sparment.


Je n'ai pas trop suivi le dveloppement, et malgr que j'ai t slectionn je n'ai pas pu jouer  la beta-test par manque de temps.
Si cela est vrai ca craint du boudin  ::calim2:: 
Quel intert  mettre a ? ( ok anti piratage, mais l a en devient de la parano  ::aie::  )

J'ai tellement ador le premier ( j'y joue toujours  ::):  ) que je pensais acheter le 2 les yeux ferms ...
Bon je l'achte pour le multi online avec mes collgues donc ca change rien  mes projets de dparts, mais j'avoue que pour le LAN c'est nul !
(et puis j'achterai pas les 2 autres pisodes bien que je sente gros comme une maison le fait que si on achte les deux autre y aura des trucs en plus dans le multi  ::(:  )

----------


## Barsy

J'ai eu l'occasion de voir  quoi a ressemblait chez un ami qui jouait  la bta...

Franchement, outre quelques changements mineurs, j'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit juste du premier avec de meilleurs graphiques. Pas de quoi se saigner...

----------


## Rayek

> (et puis j'achterai pas les 2 autres pisodes bien que je sente gros comme une maison le fait que si on achte les deux autre y aura des trucs en plus dans le multi  )


Pour les "Extensions" :
- Des units en plus accessible seulement en solo (a moins que cela ai volu ??)
- Un mode campagne pour une des races.


Normalement les nouvelles units ne seront pas utilisable en mode multi-joueurs ...

----------


## Sarawyn

Bon, au risque d'tre une vache  lait (aprs 7ans de MMO payants suis pu  a prs  ::mrgreen:: ) et aprs 10 ans d'attente, je vais quand mme me faire plaisir vu que je touche mon premier salaire  ::aie:: 

Si des gens d'ici font de mme hsitez pas pour ma premire proposition  ::ccool::

----------


## SirDarken

Effectivement le jeu me tente aussi, mais l'aspect pas de LAN, campagne sur 3 jeux, hum je suis pas assez riche (pourtant je joue  Wow).

Aprs l'aspect BattleNet, je sais pas ce que Blizzard compte pondre, mais ca ressemble  un Facebook Blizzard, avec contrle anti-piratage.
D'ailleurs gros bides dernirement avec le Real ID de Wow.

----------


## Sarawyn

> Effectivement le jeu me tente aussi, mais l'aspect pas de LAN, campagne sur 3 jeux, hum je suis pas assez riche (pourtant je joue  Wow).
> 
> Aprs l'aspect BattleNet, je sais pas ce que Blizzard compte pondre, mais ca ressemble  un Facebook Blizzard, avec contrle anti-piratage.
> D'ailleurs gros bides dernirement avec le Real ID de Wow.



J'avoue que leur politique commerciale s'empire (CF : le poney dans WoW)
Tant que dans wow le contenu payant ne privilgie pas le joueur qui paye ( pas de vente d'arme surpuissante par exemple) a ne me gne pas.
Mais la on parle tout de mme d'amputer un jeu.
Enfin ce dbat a dj eu lieu :p

Si tout le multi online est dispo seulement avec la premire boite je vais me contenter de celle-ci  ::ccool::

----------


## FloGig

Pas mal de personnes autour de moi compte se procurer SCII, je me posais la question, mais le fait de devoir tre connect au net mme pour le solo me dissuade. (Surtout parce que du lundi au vendredi je n'ai pas un bon accs au net (je poste du boulot l  ::aie:: ))




> Effectivement le jeu me tente aussi, mais l'aspect pas de LAN, campagne sur 3 jeux, hum je suis pas assez riche (pourtant je joue  Wow).
> 
> Aprs l'aspect BattleNet, je sais pas ce que Blizzard compte pondre, mais ca ressemble  un Facebook Blizzard, avec contrle anti-piratage.
> D'ailleurs gros bides dernirement avec le Real ID de Wow.


En fait, d'aprs ce que j'ai lu sur le sujet, c'est une campagne sur 3 jeux, c'est 3 campagnes sur 3 jeux : 1 pour chaque race, pour chaque jeu/extension. En gros, au lieu de 3 campagnes pour les 3 races de 15 missions, on a 1 campagne de 45 missions pour 1 race  chaque fois. On aime ou on n'aime pas.

Et le RealID ne se limitait pas juste  WoW. Tous les jeux Blizzard qui vont sortir allait y avoir droit : StarCraft II, Diablo III, WoW Cataclysm... Poster sur un forum sous ses vraies coordonnes, quand on voit certaines ractions, ce n'est pas souhaitable.

----------


## Rayek

> En fait, d'aprs ce que j'ai lu sur le sujet, c'est une campagne sur 3 jeux, c'est 3 campagnes sur 3 jeux : 1 pour chaque race, pour chaque jeu/extension. En gros, au lieu de 3 campagnes pour les 3 races de 15 missions, on a 1 campagne de 45 missions pour 1 race  chaque fois. On aime ou on n'aime pas.


Ca on en sait rien du tout de combien de missions il y aura par campagne (Enfin j'ai vu nul part d'informations officielle sur le nombre de missions).

----------


## SirDarken

> Et le RealID ne se limitait pas juste  WoW. Tous les jeux Blizzard qui vont sortir allait y avoir droit : StarCraft II, Diablo III, WoW Cataclysm... Poster sur un forum sous ses vraies coordonnes, quand on voit certaines ractions, ce n'est pas souhaitable.


L'aspect rassembler les jeux je la trouvai vraiment intrssante, imaginons je glande  Dalaran un pote sur SC2 me lance un dfi, paf.
Le cot gestion des amis, multijeux/intraserveur/intrafaction tait pour moi vraiment bien pens.

Aprs oui sur les forums ca me convient pas (on choisi ses amis pas ses lecteurs) et je pense qu'une solution de choisir un pseudo unique, serai mieux que le RealId direct, vu qua la base c'est pour modr les forums justement.
Enfin on vera la suite.

Pour SC2 au final peu d'infos sont l, et c'est un peu problmatique vu le prix, c'est bte pour une fois je voulais prendre un collector :p

----------


## Redg9

Perso, SC1 tait l'un des premiers jeu de STR (avec Dune 2, Command & Conqueer1 et Age of Empire 1).
Je l'achete ce soir sans problme malgr la polmique.

----------


## Sarawyn

Et Warcraft 1 & 2  :;): 

J'ai du passer chez SFR hier, sur mon chemin un micromania dont la vitrine regorgeait de boites de Starcraft 2, j'ai t mystrieusement aspir dans un vortex de consommation !

Bilan de la soire :
2 premires missions de campagne, 2 parties alatoires en 3v3 et 1 partie avec un collgue en 2v2 arrange.

Y a pas a dire, l'interface multijoueur est complte, le gameplay est toujours aussi nerveux et fun, le jeu est magnifique et fluide, les parties multijoueurs promttent d'tre endiables !  ::wow:: 

J'aime le systme  la Warcraft 3 o on tombe avec des gens de notre rgion / niveau.

Premier avis positif en tout cas  ::ccool::

----------


## ManusDei

J'en ai vu quelques vidos sur gamekult, a a l'air d'tre simplement starcraft avec de nouveaux graphismes.

Et devoir tre connect en permanence pour pouvoir jouer, trs peu pour moi.

----------


## Gnoce

> Et devoir tre connect en permanence pour pouvoir jouer, trs peu pour moi.


Je vous arrte, vous pouvez jouer  la campagne en mode non connect!
Par contre les hauts faits (achievements) sont dsactivs lorsqu'on perd la connexion  Battle.net

Je le sais trop bien, ma connexion dco toutes les 30 minutes pour une dure variable!

----------


## Invit

J'ai craqu aussi ce week-end. Au passage pour une raison que j'ignore, il tait  45 (Carrefour Saint-Denis pour ceux du coin). J'ai cru  une erreur, mais la caissire m'a dit qu'il y avait 15 de rduction. J'ai pas insist.

J'ai commenc la campagne. Vraiment bien, les cinmatiques et la possibilit de se dplacer et parler dans le vaisseau (genre click&point basique) nous impliquent un peu plus dans le scnario.
Par contre pour l'instant je trouve qu'il y a un peu trop de nouvelles units.

----------


## Currahee

> J'ai craqu aussi ce week-end. Au passage pour une raison que j'ignore, il tait  45 (Carrefour Saint-Denis pour ceux du coin). J'ai cru  une erreur, mais la caissire m'a dit qu'il y avait 15 de rduction. J'ai pas insist.
> 
> J'ai commenc la campagne. Vraiment bien, les cinmatiques et la possibilit de se dplacer et parler dans le vaisseau (genre click&point basique) nous impliquent un peu plus dans le scnario.
> Par contre pour l'instant je trouve qu'il y a un peu trop de nouvelles units.


J'ai remarqu ue Carrefour fait souvent des offres de ce type sur les nouveaux jeux PC ou consoles.

Dernier exemple en date me concernant : J'ai achet Super Mario Galaxy 2  37E sur Amazon aprs avoir cherch le meilleur prix sur le net. Alors que j'attendais sa livraison, je l'ai trouv  seulement 2E de plus, soit 39E chez Carrouf.

----------


## Gnoce

C'est bon  savoir =)

----------


## Lady

Effectivement il y avais la mme promotion au carrefour de belle epine (Thiais).

Par contre les 15 euros de reduc ne marchais pas sur la version collector (sniff ...)

----------


## FloGig

> Je vous arrte, vous pouvez jouer  la campagne en mode non connect!
> Par contre les hauts faits (achievements) sont dsactivs lorsqu'on perd la connexion  Battle.net


Personnellement, mme si les achievements sont anecdotiques, a m'embte de ne pas en obtenir parce que je suis pas connect. Tu joues, t'en dbloque un mme sans chercher  le vouloir, a fait toujours plaisir mme si a sert  rien.

J'ai le mme problme avec Napolon : Total War. T'es pas connect  Steam? Ben pas de "succs". C'est bte, je voulais jouer  ce jeu quand j'ai pas accs au Net.

----------


## Gnoce

Je sais pas si c'est rtroactif quand tu te reconnectes, est ce que ca valide les hauts faits en mode non connect? Je ne pense pas!

Je suis pass hier sur le forum Battle.net, qui affiche les points des posteurs, certains sont dj  plus de 2000 points, sachant que j ai fini la campagne une fois en normal, sans trop m en soucier et j'ai 500 points  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Ah la la ! Ca a toujours son petit succs les kikimeters  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Gnoce

> Ah la la ! a a toujours son petit succs les kikimeters


T'as pas ide  ::aie:: 

Blagues  part, ca rallonge la dure de vie du jeu et ca donne une ide du temps de jeu des ses amis / adversaires ...

Je dit bien temps de jeu et pas niveau, mme si le niveau influe grandement sur les hauts faits, c'est surtout le temps de jeu qui fait la diffrence (suffit de voir WoW)  :;): 

Cela dit, voir que quelqu'un  le haut fait "finir le jeux en mode brutal", bah ca m'inspire le respect  ::roll::

----------


## FloGig

> Ah la la ! Ca a toujours son petit succs les kikimeters


Oui. C'est bizarre, d'ailleurs, je sais que a sert  rien, que je pourrai trs bien jouer sans m'en soucier, mais a m'embte de ne pas pouvoir les faire. C'est grave docteur?

----------


## Gnoce

> Oui. C'est bizarre, d'ailleurs, je sais que a sert  rien, que je pourrai trs bien jouer sans m'en soucier, mais a m'embte de ne pas pouvoir les faire. C'est grave docteur?


Non, c'est le but recherch, te donner envie de les faire, ca rajoute de la dure de vie au jeu sans trop en faire (pour les devs du jeux)

----------


## FloGig

En fait, je pense que c'est le fait que tout un pan du jeu, inutile mais pas anecdotique pour autant, me soit inaccessible qui m'embte le plus.

De toutes faons, SC II doit valoir le coup si tu joues en ligne, et c'est pas trop mon truc, avec les jeux de stratgies du moins.

----------


## Lady

Pas besoin du online pour la meilleur partie du jeu


Vive Viking !! Mme si j'arrive difficilement au second niveau (j'ai explos ma touche espace !!!)

----------


## Gnoce

> Pas besoin du online pour la meilleur partie du jeu
> 
> 
> Vive Viking !! Mme si j'arrive difficilement au second niveau (j'ai explos ma touche espace !!!)


Pas facile ce petit jeu  ::ccool:: 

C'est Lost of Viking non? J'ai mis un certain temps  comprendre  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> Pas facile ce petit jeu 
> 
> C'est Lost of Viking non? J'ai mis un certain temps  comprendre


Je sais pas  force de recommencer je regarde plus l'ecran Titre / Histoire 

Juste retenue que c'tait ecrit Viking ^^

----------


## Nirvanask1

Sympa sympa  :;): 

Aprs y a aussi les bon petits mods qui commence a dbarquer.  TD maul, TD, Uther Party, Run kitty run, DOTA .....

Apres selon les gouts de chacuns.

----------


## Sarawyn

> Sympa sympa 
> 
> Aprs y a aussi les bon petits mods qui commence a dbarquer.  TD maul, TD, Uther Party, Run kitty run, DOTA .....
> 
> Apres selon les gouts de chacuns.


Et le super mod Starship Trooper avec la musique du film et tellement de monstres qu'on dpasse pas le niveau 4 mais on recommence en chaine juste pour la musique !  ::ccool::

----------


## Caly4D

un pote la eu de manire anti-hadopi le jour du sa sortie  ::aie:: 


Il  trouv la campagne tellement bien qu'il l'a achet  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

Comment il a fait vu qu'il faut se connecter  Battle.net pour y jouer ?
(je l'ai dj achet hein, c'est pas pour pirater).

----------


## Caly4D

Je sais pas, les jeux de strat ne mintresse pas j'ai donc pas pris la peine de dl l'iso et le crack qui va avec.

Tu sais les protections sont compliquer et mme trs compliquer pour celui qui paye mais parfois il suffit d'inverser un JMP pour passer outre et l'avoir gratuit  ::aie:: 

sont con ses devs dfois  :;):

----------


## Barsy

C'est quoi un JMP ?

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Perso j'tais bien motiv pour l'acheter, mais comme d'hab j'ai voulu essayer avant (Gastiflex: il y a plusieurs mthodes, la premiere que j'ai trouv le contenu du jeu avait t lgrement modifi pour pouvoir faire la campagne uniquement et la seconde se base sur le mode Guest. La seconde mthode peut d'ailleurs tre utilise pour prolonger sa priode de jeu offline avec une version officielle d'aprs ce que j'ai compris).

Premiers avis positifs, c'est clair que mme si a reste trs proche du 1 (ce qui tait le but je pense), ils font les choses bien chez Blizzard. 
Mais c'est vrai que le fait d'avoir qu'une partie de la campagne me freine un peu pour l'achat vu que j'aime beaucoup l'aspect single player. Et d'aprs ce que j'ai lu, la campagne humaine ne fait pas 45 missions mais plutot 30.

Sinon pour Lost of Viking j'ai cru un instant qu'ils allaient nous faire rejouer  Lost Viking !

----------


## Caly4D

> C'est quoi un JMP ?


c'est l'appellation d'un saut en hexadcimal


un goto si tu prfres  ::):

----------


## Gnoce

> Sympa sympa 
> 
> Aprs y a aussi les bon petits mods qui commence a dbarquer.  TD maul, TD, Uther Party, Run kitty run, DOTA .....
> 
> Apres selon les gouts de chacuns.


Uther Party, Run Kitty Run sont gniaux !!! On est friand de Hros dfense avec des potes, et quelques towers dfense, vivement que ca sorte!

En tout cas l'diteur de map m'a paru puissant, les quelques secondes ou je l'ai lanc  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> En tout cas l'diteur de map m'a paru puissant, les quelques secondes ou je l'ai lanc



Moi mon problme c'est que je l'ai lanc ... et ca a march que quelques secondes  ::cry::  (j'ai essayer de faire une grosse modification de terrain, genre qui demande des calculs)

Bon ok mon copain arrte pas de me dire qu'il faut que je change de PC, y a ptet une raison  ::lol::

----------


## Barsy

> c'est l'appellation d'un saut en hexadcimal
> 
> 
> un goto si tu prfres


OK, un jump donc ^^

----------


## Rayek

> Et d'aprs ce que j'ai lu, la campagne humaine ne fait pas 45 missions mais plutot 30.


26 exactement, du foutage de gueule de la part de blizzard. ::?: 
tant qu'a y tre, pour diablo 3 ils vont sortir un jeu par perso ...   ::roll::

----------


## Nirvanask1

euh les gens avant de crier au blme.

La dure de vie du solo est largement semblable a  Starcraft 1.
Starcraft 1 = 30 missions. 10 par races.
Ici nous en avons 26. Sans compter tout les "hauts faits" , les petits trucs bonus, Viking ....

De plus largement plus vari.. J'me rappelle vaguement des missions Starcraft 1, mais c'etait assez rptitif.

----------


## Gnoce

Franchement, se baser sur la campagne solo pour juger le jeu c'est pas gnial, sachant que Starcraft est surtout mondialement reconnu comme rfrence de part son multijoueur, trs quilibr, nerveux, ou le skill et la tactique font la diffrence!

Personnellement je trouve que le ct multi est bien plus intressant que le solo, et cela quelque soit le jeu, impossible d'imiter un humain pour l'IA. Celle ci est soit trop facile (un script rptitif, je cre 5 gugus et je les envoi sur la base ennemie) soit trop parfaite (micro gestion hallucinante).

Je parle mme pas des 2v2 ou plus ... attaque commune, diversion, piges ...

Je retire beaucoup plus de fiert lorsque je bat un humain que de remplir tout les hauts faits et dfis de la campagne solo !

----------


## Caly4D

> Je retire beaucoup plus de fiert lorsque je bat un humain que de remplir tout les hauts faits et dfis de la campagne solo !


Le truc des campagne solo c'est qu'il y a une histoire  ::aie:: 

tu sais le truc qui permet d'en apprendre plus sur l'univers du jeu, le background, le pourquoi du comment etc etc, c'est pas du tout pareil qu'en multi.

 la limite si tu avais compar le multi au escarmouche l ok cela avait du sens

----------


## Gnoce

> Le truc des campagne solo c'est qu'il y a une histoire 
> 
> tu sais le truc qui permet d'en apprendre plus sur l'univers du jeu, le background, le pourquoi du comment etc etc, c'est pas du tout pareil qu'en multi.
> 
>  la limite si tu avais compar le multi au escarmouche l ok cela avait du sens


D'accord pour l'histoire, mais je rpondais surtout  la critique qui disait que le jeu tait trop court (que 26 missions, 29 en fait, si on compte les choix, donc si on compte les 3 jeux, ca fait 3x plus que Starcraft 1, mme si je ne cautionne pas le principe de payer 3 fois le jeu).

Mais tu as probablement raison, peut tre la critique ne s'adressait qu'au solo et son histoire.

Mais de ce ct la, je trouve le nombre de cinmatique sympathique, les dialogues entre personnages entre les missions, les informations  la tl, le laboratoire et autres clins d'oeils satisfaisants!

Sinon ct background, il est rare que Blizzard fasse les choses  moiti, et le site de Starcraft 2 propose pas mal de descriptions et autres joyeusets. a ne m'tonnerait pas qu'il y ai des livres sur l'histoire en plus ...

----------


## Caly4D

> stoire, mais je rpondais surtout  la critique qui disait que le jeu tait trop court (que 26 missions, 29 en fait, si on compte les choix, donc si on compte les 3 jeux, ca fait 3x plus que Starcraft 1, mme si je ne cautionne pas le principe de payer 3 fois le jeu).


Effectivement je te rejoins, le but premier de starcraft c'est le "pvp" et non pas le "pve"  ::):

----------


## SirDarken

> Effectivement je te rejoins, le but premier de starcraft c'est le "pvp" et non pas le "pve"


Ca sent le joueur de Wow ca, moi j'hesite encore sur l'achat pourtant je me suis rgal avec le 1, problme je tente le haut-fait Maitre des Traditions  Wow c'est long de trouver les qutes zappes :p (je fait le 100 Montures en mme temps aussi )

----------


## Caly4D

> Ca sent le joueur de Wow ca, moi j'hesite encore sur l'achat pourtant je me suis rgal avec le 1, problme je tente le haut-fait Maitre des Traditions  Wow c'est long de trouver les qutes zappes :p (je fait le 100 Montures en mme temps aussi )


arrg tu veux me faire avoir une attaque ou me voir troller avec dmesure fais moi parler de WoW, FF x ou de Aion ( non pour le dernier j'ai des arguments en bton arms  ::aie:: )

nan je l'ai pas acheter, comme pour le 1er je le prendrais 5-10 ans sa sortie quand il feront la version "revised"  15  ::mrgreen:: 
oui dnas les jeux de strat en gnrale je fais les codes et/ou cre mes map pour faire du tower dfense, et/ou du siege qui sont les seul "mode" que je kiffe, ducoup 50*ca fait un peu chre pour mon utilisation 
jme tiens au courant car c'est un monument vidoludique ( ::roll::  bon ptre juste un monument) et zador les Zerg

----------


## Gnoce

> zador les Zerg


Moi j'aime les voir exploser quand il viennent me voir =)

T'es motiv SirDarken, pour les 100 montures, un pote et moi on a abandonn aprs le 1000ime Zul Gurub, l'instance avec le corbeau qui vole pas  ::?: , Stratholme et compagnie  ::roll::  !

Aion j'ai pas accroch, c'tait plein de promesses, j'ai mme jou sur la bta corenne (pas facile  ::aie:: ) mais wow m'avait dgout du bash  ::cry:: , j'ai pas dpass le lvl 35.

----------


## Lady

Bon courage pour le maitre des traditions et le 100 montures (76 T T j'y arriverais jamais...)

Mais effectivement tu peux hsiter  prendre Starcraft .... j'ai pas t  un ICC pour pouvoir faire les missions Protoss !! ... Et je me suis pas co a wow depuis olala 5 jours !!    ::lol::

----------


## Rayek

> Mais tu as probablement raison, peut tre la critique ne s'adressait qu'au solo et son histoire.


Tout  fait, j'aurais du le prcis ^^

Sinon pour le multi, mais bon, l'absence de mode LAN ... ::roll:: 


PS: Le meilleur serveur a Wow c'est Nerz'hul :p

----------


## Caly4D

> mais wow m'avait dgout du bash


 :8O: 

moi zaime bien le bash  ::aie:: 

si tu veux un mmo sans bash (trs trs peu) avec un background de foie et un univers extrmement bien concu et "logique", je conseil Fallen earth (en mode causal, sinon en Hardcore Gamer y'a toujours moyen de bash  ::mrgreen:: ).
Il tait bien mais les devs ont trop WoWiser le pvp  ::cry::  (pvp en instance)

dsl du HS

----------


## Gnoce

> Bon courage pour le maitre des traditions et le 100 montures (76 T T j'y arriverais jamais...)
> 
> Mais effectivement tu peux hsiter  prendre Starcraft .... j'ai pas t  un ICC pour pouvoir faire les missions Protoss !! ... Et je me suis pas co a wow depuis olala 5 jours !!


Fake, une informaticienne folle qui joue a Starcraft, qui raid sur wow, qui troll sur dvp, je dit fake  ::aie:: 

Dsol, hors sujet mais c'est trop gros, on nous ment  ::mrgreen::  !

----------


## Caly4D

manquerai plus qu'elle soit alcoophile et elle serai parfaite  ::aie::

----------


## thelvin

Une coloc'  moi aurait facilement pu tourner de sorte de rpondre  tous ces aspects-l. Elle en a dj quelques-uns.

(Mais je crois que sa non-consommation d'alcool fait partie intgrante de son identit.)


Sinon, arrtez-moi si je dis une connerie, mais  partir du moment o il faut tre connect  Battlenet rien que pour _dmarrer_ le jeu, qu'est-ce que a peut bien faire qu'il y ait un mode LAN ou pas ? Mme avec 7 ordis dans la mme pice a sature pas facilement.

----------


## pi-2r

Bonsoir,

pour ma part, je travail actuellement dans un rayon informatique d'une grande surface et je vois pass en trs rgulirement la vido de starcaft 2...
j'ai tlcharger la dmo pour essay de la faire tourner sur mon XP, mais a veux pas marcher (mon autre pc est un dual core occup par ma Gentoo  ::mouarf:: ).

Donc je pense me rabattre sur le 1  ::lol::

----------


## Gnoce

> Sinon, arrtez-moi si je dis une connerie, mais  partir du moment o il faut tre connect  Battlenet rien que pour _dmarrer_ le jeu, qu'est-ce que a peut bien faire qu'il y ait un mode LAN ou pas ? Mme avec 7 ordis dans la mme pice a sature pas facilement.


En fait voila comment ca se passe: 
- Dans le cas ou tu as une connexion internet: tu te connecte  Battle.net, tout va bien t'as accs  tout ...
- Dans le cas ou tu n'as pas de connexion internet: le jeu tente de chercher une mise  jour, mais n y arrive pas (logique  ::aie:: ) et sur l'cran de connexion Battle.net, il te signal qu'il n'arrive pas a se connecter et te propose de jouer en mode hors ligne. A ce moment la tu as accs  la campagne videmment et aux dfis, parties personnalises contre l'IA (escarmouche).
Effectivement tu ne peux pas crer un groupe avec des amis afin de crer une partie perso, donc pas de lan sans connexion.

C'est vrai qu'il aurait pu laisser un mode LAN classique, avec les hauts faits dsactivs. Mais de toute faon je ne fais plus de LAN  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> manquerai plus qu'elle soit alcoophile et elle serai parfaite


Non dsole je bois peu ... 

Et je ne suis pas un fake ! Na m Oh ! ...
Oui je suis informaticienne !
Oui depuis maintenant 3 ans je passe en moyen 4h/jour sur wow (bon moins maintenant ... j'ai remplac par (a) Starcraft / (b )apb / (c)essaye de faire mon site e commerce ( a et b empeche c d'avanc d'ailleurs)
Et pour le troll ... j'essaye d'viter mais des fois c'est dure (genre comme en ce moment o au boulot je doit faire de fiches de tests et de la doc ....  ::?: )

Et pour en revenir  la discussion ... j'ai test hier le jeu sans connexion a marche (Visiblement battle.net avais des petit problmes hier)

----------


## Gnoce

> Et je ne suis pas un fake ! Na m Oh ! ...


Y a forcment un truc ...  ::koi:: 




> Et pour en revenir  la discussion ... j'ai test hier le jeu sans connexion ca marche (Visiblement battle.net avais des petit problmes hier)


Oui les hauts faits sont parfois dsactivs pendant un certains temps  ::(: , une bonne heure par jour en ce moment!

----------


## Lady

> Y a forcment un truc ...


Bah euh nan .. mis  part le fait que je soit un indivdu de sexe fminin qui fasse de l'info (voir mon essai d'anne en ecole d'ing : effectif de la promo 200 dont ... 7 filles !)

Aprs tous peux dcouler de l ... Et le fais que je bois pas d'alcool viens aussi de l ... le week end d'integration de cette mme cole ... ma premire bire (et ma dernire) , Ils avais acheter genre 1000 Litres d'une bire vraiment pas chre (et vraiment pas bonne)

----------


## Caly4D

ils devaient pas connaitre le picon  ::aie::

----------


## Sarawyn

Quelqu'un a dit Picon ?  ::ccool:: 

Sinon pour revenir  mon post d'origine, si y'a des gens ici qui veulent se faire une petite parti un de ces 4, coop, custom ou vrai match, hsitez pas.

On va mme lancer un concours de cartes custom DVP.com  ::aie::

----------


## SirDarken

Moi c'est le Bioinformaticienne qui me choque le plus....

----------


## Gnoce

> Quelqu'un a dit Picon ?


 ::mrgreen:: 




> Sinon pour revenir  mon post d'origine, si y'a des gens ici qui veulent se faire une petite parti un de ces 4, coop, custom ou vrai match, hsitez pas.
> 
> On va mme lancer un concours de cartes custom DVP.com


J'ai malheureusement dj pas le temps de jouer avec des amis  ::(: 

Bon aprs si il s'organise un match  8 en ffa avec des gens de dvp, ca peut tre marrant =)

----------


## Lady

> Moi c'est le Bioinformaticienne qui me choque le plus....


Bah je le suis pas vraiment actuellement  ::?: 

J'ai le diplome qui va bien mais pas le boulot (ca parle plus d'avion, de route arienne et autres ce que je fait en ce moment ...)

En France tre bioinformaticienne et vouloir bien gagn sa vie c'est dure  ::cry:: 


Pour un versus DVP moi je veux bien mais je prviens :mes 2 premiers 3vs3ia == moi morte la premire au bout de 3 min (j'aurai pas dut faire la campagne en occasionnel ca m'a rendue toute molle ... ). Mais depuis je m'entraine dure en 1vs1ia .. j'arrive  tre du niveau de l'ia en normal (Yaouuuu!!)

----------


## Gnoce

> Pour un versus DVP moi je veux bien mais je prviens :mes 2 premiers 3vs3ia == moi morte la premire au bout de 3 min (j'aurai pas dut faire la campagne en occasionnel ca m'a rendue toute molle ... ). Mais depuis je m'entraine dure en 1vs1ia .. j'arrive  tre du niveau de l'ia en normal (Yaouuuu!!)


J'me disais bien qu'il y avait un truc  ::aie:: !

 ::dehors::

----------


## SirDarken

Faut monter une team DVP, et ce lancer dans l'e-sport, ca peut avoir des retombes sur DVP ( repaire de gamers sous couvert d'informaticien ).

----------


## Sarawyn

ouaiii et go ecrire des scripts AutoIT pour continuer  programmer sur notre laptop pendant qu'on gagne des parties  ::aie:: 

Si y'en a qui sont chaud pour des parties sans prises de tte ce serait bien de s'changer nos pseudonymes  ::): 

Pour faire de la coop ou des maps customs marrantes, a pourrait tre cool  ::ccool:: 

Je vous rassure, je ne propose pas de devenir des no-life de starcraft ! (faut assurer sur WoW en mme temps namoh  ::rouleau::  <- ca fesait longtemps que je voulais le placer celui l  ::D:  )

----------


## SirDarken

D'ailleurs compltement HS, mais avec "apparament" tous les DVPistes qui sont sur Wow, je comprend pas qu'aucune guilde DVP n'existe, d'autant qu'aujourd'hui avec les changements de serveur.

Aprs tout on pourrai vis le haut du tableau franais, les devs on maitrise les scripts IA :p

Enfin sinon je sent que je vais pas tenir mes engagements  ne pas acheter SC2 avant septembre...

----------


## Sarawyn

Nous allons conqurir le monde en crant des persos SQL :

Je commence avec un guerrier qui s'apllera :   "; DROP ALL TABLES
 ::aie:: 
L'ide peut tre tentante, mais le problme de wow (que je vis en tout cas  ::(:  ) c'est que sorti du groupe d'ami IRL , ca devient trs comptitif et chronophage.

Mais l'ide d'un groupe que ce soit sur WoW, SC2 ou autre entre dv peut tre marrant  ::): 

Allez pour t'inciter  rsister : si tu ne l'achte qu'en septembre, je t'enverrai une magnifique E-card avec des hamsters qui font "tididou"  ::aie:: 

(sens que Blizzard va faire une ente de plus ds ce soir mouhahaha)

ps:  si je parle des hamsters, c'est juste une hantise de voir tous les gens sortir ce truc "gnial et original" tous les mois depuis que j'ai le 56k  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> J'me disais bien qu'il y avait un truc !


On peut tre une geek nulle !!

(Fan de Marcus Inside !!!!)

----------


## Gnoce

> On peut tre une geek nulle !!
> 
> (Fan de Marcus Inside !!!!)


Vive les geekettes !!  ::ccool::

----------


## SirDarken

> Nous allons conqurir le monde en crant des persos SQL :
> 
> Je commence avec un guerrier qui s'apllera :   "; DROP ALL TABLES
> 
> L'ide peut tre tentante, mais le problme de wow (que je vis en tout cas  ) c'est que sorti du groupe d'ami IRL , ca devient trs comptitif et chronophage.
> 
> Mais l'ide d'un groupe que ce soit sur WoW, SC2 ou autre entre dv peut tre marrant 
> 
> Allez pour t'inciter  rsister : si tu ne l'achte qu'en septembre, je t'enverrai une magnifique E-card avec des hamsters qui font "tididou" 
> ...


Hamtaro, le meilleur des hamsters... si t'ecoute la musique tu est foutu pour la semaine.

----------


## Sarawyn

Pas besoin de l'couter, elle me revient elle me hante.
Oblig de me shooter au Cannibal Corpse 3fois/jours :'(

----------


## Nirvanask1

PICON :Heart:

Le picon c'est la vie  ::D:  Parole d'un Alsacien.

edit : Une guilde DVP sur WOW ?  ::heart::  qui vient ?  ::D:  (non j'ai arret, faut pas me tenter.. surtout que le casual gaming c'est pas pour moi)

----------


## Gnoce

> Une guilde DVP sur WOW ?  qui vient ?  (non j'ai arret, faut pas me tenter.. surtout que le casual gaming c'est pas pour moi)


Tout pareil  ::aie::

----------


## Sarawyn

Mouah !  Perso ally ou horde prt  migrer  ::mrgreen:: 
Mais je te soutient dans ta dmarche. J'augmentrais mon temps de jeu pour t'accompagner dans ta dsintox rate  ::ccool:: 

Je crois que c'est sur JoL que je lisais :

Arrter WoW c'est super facile ! Je l'ai dj fait 5 ou 6 fois !

----------


## Nirvanask1

Sarawyn , non non j'ai arret depuis 1an. Juste avant le Maj sur le 2ieme gros Donjon de Wrath.

J'avais plus le temps pour jouer a fond, 4/5 raid par semaines. Je jouais a HL PVE top 10 guilde FR.
Donc beaucoup de temps d'investissement. dans les 6/8h par jours.
Et donc test 1/2 mois le casual c#est fade, c#est laid..

----------


## Sarawyn

> Sarawyn , non non j'ai arret depuis 1an. Juste avant le Maj sur le 2ieme gros Donjon de Wrath.
> 
> J'avais plus le temps pour jouer a fond, 4/5 raid par semaines. Je jouais a HL PVE top 10 guilde FR.
> Donc beaucoup de temps d'investissement. dans les 6/8h par jours.
> Et donc test 1/2 mois le casual c#est fade, c#est laid..


Idem plus le temps de gros raid  ::(:  en causual je m'ennuyait.
Puis mes potes ont repris le PVP qui ne ncssite pas de gros temps de connexion mais de la ractivit et de la maitrse du personnage. Je retrouve le fun sans les contraintes de temps  ::ccool:: 
J'ai du temps : arne ou BG

J'en ai pas 10arne en 1sem pour mes points  ::ccool:: 

Une demi heure le soir suffit, ou autant que tu veux  ::aie::

----------


## Gnoce

> Sarawyn , non non j'ai arret depuis 1an. Juste avant le Maj sur le 2ieme gros Donjon de Wrath.
> 
> J'avais plus le temps pour jouer a fond, 4/5 raid par semaines. Je jouais a HL PVE top 10 guilde FR.
> Donc beaucoup de temps d'investissement. dans les 6/8h par jours.
> Et donc test 1/2 mois le casual c#est fade, c#est laid..


J'ai jou PVE HL de MC  Sunwell, il me semble qu'on avait fait un passage clair dans le top10 fr quand on avait down les jumelles Eredar  Sunwell!

T'tais chez qui?

----------


## Lady

Le problme du PVP sur wow c'est que ca dpend du Corps de bataille 

<-- sur le corps de bataille franco allemand "oh des allemand en face .... bon bah on tente de tenir 5min ?? "

----------


## FloGig

> Et donc test 1/2 mois le casual c#est fade, c#est laid..


C'est sr que quand on a jou " fond", jouer en tant que casu doit tre bien triste...

Moi c'est pire, ne pouvant jouer que le week-end et pendant les vacances (vive les rsidences universitaires sans Internet  ::aie:: ), je suis partag entre "quand je joue, j'ai rien  faire d'intressant" et "je peux pas faire les trucs intressants pour moi, j'ai pas les bonnes dispos".

Peut-tre que Cataclysme relancera mon intrt pour ce jeu...




> Le problme du PVP sur wow c'est que ca dpend du Corps de bataille 
> 
> <-- sur le corps de bataille franco allemand "oh des allemand en face .... bon bah on tente de tenir 5min ?? "


Je me demande pourquoi les Allemands sont meilleurs en PvP que les Franais... C'est dans leur gnes, de faire la guerre?  ::aie::

----------


## Gnoce

> Peut-tre que Cataclysme relancera mon intrt pour ce jeu...


Pas le mien en tout cas, peut tre Wow 2  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> Je me demande pourquoi les Allemands sont meilleurs en PvP que les Franais... C'est dans leur gnes, de faire la guerre?


Bah en tout cas Y a au moins le fait de faire la guerre en groupe ... (en gnral z'ont trangement tous le mme non de guilde) ... Je pense qu'il y a en effet une plus grande culture du pvp de l'autre cot de la frontire

----------


## Gnoce

Du coup t'as mis  jour ta signature Lady  ::aie:: 




> Geekette fan de Marcus et de Nolife !!!

----------


## Lady

> Du coup t'as mis  jour ta signature Lady


Ou ^^ ... elle datait de 2005 je crois l'ancienne !! ... me suis mme fait un avatar !! (au bout de 7 ans d'inscription ...)

----------


## Caly4D

T'facon le pk y'a que a de vrais ! !  ::mrgreen:: 


va se faire lyncher : c'est qui marcus  ::calim2::  ?

----------


## Gnoce

Edit vite ton post  :8O:

----------


## fregolo52

> Bah en tout cas Y a au moins le fait de faire la guerre en groupe ... (en gnral z'ont trangement tous le mme non de guilde) ... Je pense qu'il y a en effet une plus grande culture du pvp de l'autre cot de la frontire


C'est clair, avec Warcraft III, on tait 4 dont 2 allemands, bah les 2 se sont allis pour me dtruire en moins de temps qu'il faut pour en parler !!  ::mouarf:: 

Sinon, je ne savais pas qu'il existait un corps de bataille "multi langues".

Perso, je m'impatiente(ais) plus de la sortie de DIII que de SCII.

----------


## Caly4D

> Edit vite ton post


m heu j'ai p la TV   ::oops::

----------


## Rayek

> T'facon le pk y'a que a de vrais ! !


On va pas tre copain si tu penses vraiment , pour ma part les PK j'appel ca des boulets ou des abrutis.
Lvl 25 se faire tuer 7 fois en moins de 10mn part un lvl 80 je trouve  compltement stupide.

Sinon pour revenir sur le sujet, je n'achterai SC2 que quand il y aura un pack avec les 3 jeux  moins de 30 (De toutes faon j'ai trop de jeux  finir avant  ::P: )

----------


## Caly4D

heu y'a deux type de joueur pk, ceux qui s'attaque au "gris" (plot, noob, low, etc) et ceux qui pk ceux de leur lvl, la phrase suivante te fera comprendre de quelle catgorie je fais partie.

je prfre perdre 100x en laissant mon opposant  1%hp que de gagner 1000x en finissant  100%hp. 

sinon je fias pk uniquement dans les jeux ou il n'y a pas assez de pker, si il pullule alors je deviens un ppk.




> Sinon pour revenir sur le sujet, je n'achterai SC2 que quand il y aura un pack avec les 3 jeux  moins de 30 (De toutes faon j'ai trop de jeux  finir avant )


+1 !

----------


## Lady

Eh b dit dont !! Vous allez jouer dans longtemmmmmmmmmmppps !!

Au fait y a des dates de sorties de prvus pour les versions Protoss et Zerg (j'ai pas t voir ....  la base je comptais pas jouer a Starcraft 2 donc bon ...)

Edit : Ah et Marcus c'est surement le seul gars qui vie du Jeux Video en France tout en etant pas forcment trs bon !! (J'ai ador son test des lapins crtins : "ce mini jeu n'est pas trs maniable!" ... euh Marcus si dj tu tenais la wiimote dans le bon sens a le serais ptet plus ...) 
Et pour le voir pas forcement besoin de la tl si tu fait tes achats vido ludique dans les Micromania tu peux le voir des fois dans leur spots de puv interne.

----------


## Gnoce

> Au fait y a des dates de sorties de prvus pour les versions Protoss et Zerg (j'ai pas t voir ....  la base je comptais pas jouer a Starcraft 2 donc bon ...)





> Les jeux, dont les titres annoncs du triptyque  StarCraft II Trilogy  ne sont pas ncessairement dfinitifs, paratront dans cet ordre :
> 
>    1. StarCraft II - Terrans : Les Ailes de la Libert (en anglais : Wings of Liberty) ;
>    2. StarCraft II - Zerg : Le Cur de lEssaim (en anglais : Heart of Swarm) ;
>    3. StarCraft II - Protoss : LHritage du Vide (en anglais : Legacy of the Void).
> 
> Il faudra vraisemblablement compter un an entre chaque pisode :  Avec de la chance, il pourrait scouler prs dun an entre chaque section successive, mais ce nest quun objectif, pas une promesse.


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/StarCraft_II

J'aurais bien commencer par les toss !

----------


## Caly4D

> J'aurais bien commencer par les toss !


Zerg powA !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lady

Bon bah ca va j'ai le temps d'amelior ma technique avec les terrans et de faire les HFs .. en plus entre temps la nouvelle extention de WOW... 
Ils ont intrets a garder cette synchro l ... Parce que imaginez le drame si une des parties sort en mme temps qu'une extention wow!!!  ::mouarf::

----------


## FloGig

> va se faire lyncher : c'est qui marcus  ?


Je connais un Marcus en lien avec les jeux video, mais tant donn que a fait longtemps que j'ai pas entendu parler de lui, je doute que ce soit le mme...

----------


## Invit

Visiblement c'est un animateur de GameOne.

----------


## Lady

> Visiblement c'est un animateur de GameOne.


Pas que ^^

de Nolife aussi et comme je disais plus haut il prsente parfois les jeux dans le vidos des Micromania. Il a aussi une mission sur une chaine internet ... je sais plus laquel ... (enfin il avait j'en ai vu un ou deux) ...

----------


## FloGig

> Pas que ^^
> 
> de Nolife aussi et comme je disais plus haut il prsente parfois les jeux dans le vidos des Micromania. Il a aussi une mission sur une chaine internet ... je sais plus laquel ... (enfin il avait j'en ai vu un ou deux) ...


Ah ben je pensais au mme Marcus... Si on peut me filer des liens pour savoir ce qu'il devient  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> Ah ben je pensais au mme Marcus... Si on peut me filer des liens pour savoir ce qu'il devient



euh .. bah je l'ai vu en vrai a la Japan Expo (mais y avais trop de monde pour un autographe T T ... et j'tait pas l pendant les mission en live sniff)

Sinon euh faudrais que je retrouve le lien de ses mission web sur le site de Nolife .... mais ca doit se trouver sur google

... *googleling en cours* ...

Oh lol j'ai trouv ca 

http://marcus.canalserveur.com/home.php

son site perso je connaissais mme pas ... la honte !

----------


## Gnoce

Enfin la ou il est trs fort, c'est quand il prsente un jeu, qu'il veut nous montrer quelque chose mais il y arrive jamais, soit disant qu'avant l'mission ca marchait nickel (Kermouze style).

Je suis plus fan de dark dans nerdz, et de son mission de cuisine: "Mange mon geek" !
Et je vais cit en passant aussi la srie Noob qui est pas mal dans son genre =)

----------


## Lady

> Je suis plus fan de dark dans nerdz, et de son mission de cuisine: "Mange mon geek" !
> Et je vais cit en passant aussi la srie Noob qui est pas mal dans son genre =)



L'anne dernire  la japan j'ai courru aprs Sparadrap comme une gamine pour avoir une photo.  En plus pour ce beau jour je m'tait fait des couettes et m'tait fait un T Shirt  l'figie de mon Main de WOW habill avec les vetements de la fte des nobles (oreilles de lapin et robe rose) ... je devais pas avoir l'air d'un folle (uhuhu ...)  ::oops:: 

Et pour mange mon geek c'tait pas mal mais trop dangereux pour la sant de Mr Pouple il a arret ... maintenant il chante en faisant le con sur un V-Lib dans des clips ... Quel dchance

----------


## Gnoce

> L'anne dernire  la japan j'ai courru aprs Sparadrap comme une gamine pour avoir une photo.  En plus pour ce beau jour je m'tait fait des couettes et m'tait fait un T Shirt  l'figie de mon Main de WOW habill avec les vetements de la fte des nobles (oreilles de lapin et robe rose) ... je devais pas avoir l'air d'un folle (uhuhu ...)


zomg  :8O:  !! 

Laisse moi deviner : udette priest ?

----------


## Caly4D

ha marcus c'est pas le type de retrogaming ? 
mme mon ex qui aimai pas les jeu video regardai avec moi ont trouvais a trop fandard  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> zomg  !! 
> 
> Laisse moi deviner : udette priest ?


1,5 / 2 --> bonne classe, bonne faction, pas bonne race !



... Par contre c'est moi ou j'ai lancer un Big HS sur ce thread ??  ::oops::

----------


## FloGig

> Enfin la ou il est trs fort, c'est quand il prsente un jeu, qu'il veut nous montrer quelque chose mais il y arrive jamais, soit disant qu'avant l'mission ca marchait nickel (Kermouze style).


A l'poque o il prsentait "Level One" sur GameOne, c'tait dj comme a. Ou alors il arrivait plus  faire un saut au dessus d'un trou alors qu'hors mission il arrivait trs bien  faire. Mais il faut avouer qu'il doit pas tre vident de bien jouer au jeu et d'en mme temps en parler et commenter ce qu'on fait.




> 1,5 / 2 --> bonne classe, bonne faction, pas bonne race !


Il reste Troll ou Elfe de Sang... Le second me semble plus probable mais je sens bien que c'est le premier  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> Il reste Troll ou Elfe de Sang... Le second me semble plus probable mais je sens bien que c'est le premier



Non non le second ^^ . Le autre races sont plus dure  dessiner (lol) !

----------


## FloGig

> Non non le second ^^ . Le autre races sont plus dure  dessiner (lol) !


Boarf, avec de l'entranement  :;): 

Dites, c'est moi ou on a compltement dvi du sujet initial? ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> Dites, c'est moi ou on a compltement dvi du sujet initial?



Ce que je disais plus haut ...

Revenons a nos moutons (et les moutons ca fait boom dans Warcraft !!)

Alors euh bah ...  ce week end je fini la campagne en occasionnel !! ouaiiii !!!! (vous vous en foutez mais au moins a a un rapport)

----------


## Gnoce

> Revenons a nos moutons (et les moutons ca fait boom dans Warcraft !!)


Et ben figure toi que les animaux aussi dans starcraft 2  ::ccool:: 
Et normalement, il y a aussi des rpliques 'alacon' pour chaque personnage si on a la patience de cliquer dessus un certain nombre de fois (mais ca j'ai pas test)

C'est bon je suis bien retourner dans le sujet?  :;):

----------


## Lady

> Et ben figure toi que les animaux aussi dans starcraft 2 
> Et normalement, il y a aussi des rpliques 'alacon' pour chaque personnage si on a la patience de cliquer dessus un certain nombre de fois (mais ca j'ai pas test)
> 
> C'est bon je suis bien retourner dans le sujet?


ou .... j'ai mme pas pens  tester le clicage d'animaux ... mince !! (va allumer starcraft2 ce soir que pour ca !!)

----------


## SirDarken

Diables que vous tes, j'ai craqu vendredi soir (Carrefour 45  le jeux pas mal), et paf 7/26 en occassionnel, enfin j'ai pass mon samedi soir dessus.

Je trouve qu'on accroche bien  l'histoire, enfin que le systme est vraiment bien foutu, enfin je comprend certains de leurs choix  prsent.

Parcontre question bte on test comment les autres races pour les multis ? enfin avant d'en faire une directement, car j'aimerai tester les autres races avant de me faire clater sur le Battle.

----------


## Lady

tu vas sur SOLO en haut de l'ecran principale et l tu vas sur 1c1 contre l'IA ... o tu peux si tu veux ne pas mettre d'IA ^^ .
Tu peux jouer seul sur un map vide pour prendre ton temps  bien voir les differentes construction puis aprs contre l'IA pour t'entrainer (tu choisis le niveau d'intelligence de l'IA)

voila  ::P:

----------


## SirDarken

Merci de l'info, je sais pas pourquoi quand j'ai vu XcX ca me rappel les arnes de Wow et donc multi.

----------


## Lady

> Merci de l'info, je sais pas pourquoi quand j'ai vu XcX ca me rappel les arnes de Wow et donc multi.



Bah etonnament le multi et sous le bouton multi (lol) (mme le 1c1 vs joueur)
Mais j'ai effectivement eu un doute quand j'ai voulu tester le 1 vs ordi, et j'ai trouver par erreur le 1 vs personne ... (De base l'IA n'est pas mise en 1 vs ordi)

Au fait pour faire du 1 vs personne pense a mettre "retour au jeu" dans le menu vistoire qui s'affiche ds que tu arrive sur la carte (comment gagner  tout les coups !!  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## Rayek

Bon, j'ai test le jeu (version dl anglaise  ::P: ) bin, je vais aller me l'acheter ce soir (45  carouf ca se refuse pas  ::aie:: )

J'ai bien aim le dbut de l'histoire et surtout la mission jour/nuit de dfense ^^

----------


## sparthane777

> Effectivement il y avais la mme promotion au carrefour de belle epine (Thiais).
> 
> Par contre les 15 euros de reduc ne marchais pas sur la version collector (sniff ...)


Ma foi, y a pas mal de gens du coin ans ce forum  ::ccool::

----------


## sparthane777

> Bah je le suis pas vraiment actuellement 
> 
> J'ai le diplome qui va bien mais pas le boulot (ca parle plus d'avion, de route arienne et autres ce que je fait en ce moment ...)
> 
> En France tre bioinformaticienne et vouloir bien gagn sa vie c'est dure 
> 
> 
> Pour un versus DVP moi je veux bien mais je prviens :mes 2 premiers 3vs3ia == moi morte la premire au bout de 3 min (j'aurai pas dut faire la campagne en occasionnel ca m'a rendue toute molle ... ). Mais depuis je m'entraine dure en 1vs1ia .. j'arrive  tre du niveau de l'ia en normal (Yaouuuu!!)


C'est vrai, moi par exemple, je me sens plus  l'aise dans le domaine des systmes embarqus, hardware toussah et pourtant je n'ai jamais russi  m'y insrer. 
J'ai donc laiss mon orgueil de ct pour passer plutt dans le domaine du Web, car j'ai ralis qu'il y avait du boulot, et pourtant vu les coups fourrs de certaines entreprises indlicates donnt je ne citerais pas le nom  ::roll:: , je reste battant quoi qu'il arrive, cette crise dont tout le monde parle est juste une excuse pour licencier/conomiser son bl ... 
C'est vrai que c'est dcourageant, mais il faut savoir garder la tte haute et rester modeste de nos jours.

Sinon pour revenir au sujet principal, je suis trs du par le jeu starcraft, ncessitant une connexion internet que je n'ai pas (encore) chez moi.
J'allais justement me jeter sur l'offre, mais bon ... tant pis pour eux

----------


## Gnoce

> Sinon pour revenir au sujet principal, je suis trs du par le jeu starcraft, ncessitant une connexion internet que je n'ai pas (encore) chez moi.
> J'allais justement me jeter sur l'offre, mais bon ... tant pis pour eux


Comme dit plus haut, tu peux jouer en mode hors ligne ...

----------


## Lady

Une soire dans la vie d'une joueuse (pas doue) :

Bon aller ce soir je fait des HF !!

op HF de la mission 1 (occasionnel, normal, difficile)
Op HF de la mission 2 (occasionnel, normal ...)
difficile : accomplire la mission en moins de 10 min ::
try 1 : 10.35
try 2 : 10.22
try 3 : 10.18
try 4 : 10.20
try 5 : 10.12  ... mais euuuhh
try 6 : 12.35 -->  ::cry:: 
je suis partie me couche ....

Bah le lendemain try 7 :: 8.30 .... 

Conclusion ca sert a rien de s'acharner .. surtout quand il est tard ....

----------


## Gnoce

Comme quand tu cherches  rsoudre un bug avant de partir du taf, tu t'acharnes ... le lendemain t'arrives : "AAAAAHHHH mais c'tait a"  ::aie:: 

Moralit: a sert  rien les heures sup non payes  :8-): 

Edit: Le hs ou j'ai eu du mal, c'est dans la mission ou on se fait harceler pendant 20 minutes par des zergs en attendant le cuirass, il faut pter 4 couveuses en difficile ...

Spoiler pour russir plus facilement: Recycler les bunkers du bas, se barricader en haut,vers les 12 / 13 minutes, j'attends une vague et j'envoie une arme au nord ouest de la map en rcuprant les marines qui y sont au passages, la base tout au nord n'envoie pas de vagues d'assaillant, donc on est tranquille une fois arriv. Je pte les 2 couveuses qui y sont prsente, sans tuer les ouvrier zergs, ils les reconstruisent et je les repte  ::ccool::

----------


## Marco46

Pour avoir normment jou  brood il y a quelques annes, j'ai test hier soir en 3 games en TvZ contre l'ordi en mode dment et je suis pas arriv  le battre. Il me manque pas grand chose mais sans mon clavier ma souris la connaissance des units et les raccourcis clavier c'est un peu chaud.

C'est pas pour me la pter mais sur brood l'ordi tait un gros cpe, mme en mode le plus dur. L ils ont clairement relev le niveau, il m'a mme fait un fast expand !  ::aie:: 

Sinon c'est du brood en trs beau.

Pas de quoi pter une braguette quand mme. Je demande  voir pour l'quilibrage des races mais ils sont bon pour a chez Blizzard.

----------


## Gnoce

> C'est pas pour me la pter mais sur brood l'ordi tait un gros cpe, mme en mode le plus dur. L ils ont clairement relev le niveau, il m'a mme fait un fast expand !


Sachant qu'en mode brutal l'IA triche, elle exploite les ressources plus vite  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> Edit: Le hs ou j'ai eu du mal, c'est dans la mission ou on se fait harceler pendant 20 minutes par des zergs en attendant le cuirass, il faut pter 4 couveuses en difficile ...



C'est mon prochaine objectif du coup je lis pas je lis pas (manque une emote qui se cache les yeux ...)... mais bon au bout d'un fois si je vois pas comment faire je saurais ou aller voir ^^ (20 minutes a recommencer 5 fois ca commence  faire long ^^)

----------


## Rayek

Vous utilisez combien de SVC en moyenne pour le farm des cristaux et celui du gaz ?

Moi je fais 10 cristaux et 5 gaz

----------


## Invit

5 gaz pour une seule mine de gaz, ou sur les deux ?

Ca me fais penser : est-ce qu'on retrouve le systme de recherche dans le mode escarmouche ? Genre les amliorations, comme celle o il n'y a plus besoin d'ouvriers au gaz, est-ce qu'elles sont disponibles que lors des campagnes, o est-ce qu'il y a un espce d'arbre des talents aussi en escarmouche ?

----------


## Gnoce

En fait chaque spot de rcolte peut accueillir 3 vcs, au del ca n'ira pas plu vite et les vcs attendront leur tours.

Sachant que sur le cristal, les vcs se rpartissent automatiquement sur les spots!

Donc 3 vcs sur chaque spot de gaz (2 en gnral), et sur le cristal je produit des vcs quasiment en continue, j'ai pas compt mais c'est sur qu'il y en a plus de 10 en tout sur le cristal.

Double le nombre de vcs sur le cristal, ta capacit de production augmenteras en consquence ...

Aprs la vrai question c'est l'ordre de construction en dbut de partie, les 3 premires minutes de jeu en multi influence grandement le reste de la partie ...

Si tu veux tu peut regarder pas mal de replay qui explique comment rush faucheur, boucher l'entre de ta base le plus rapidement possible ...
Tout ca sans sacrifier ta capacit de production dans les minutes suivantes!

Parce que si tu as fait 10 vcs alors que ton adversaire en  le double, tu imagines la taille de son arme compare  la tienne ...
Ce n'est pas le seul paramtre  prendre en compte, mais la micro-gestion de la base, ben c'est la base  ::aie:: , une conomie forte, c'est une arme puissante !

----------


## Gnoce

> 5 gaz pour une seule mine de gaz, ou sur les deux ?
> 
> Ca me fais penser : est-ce qu'on retrouve le systme de recherche dans le mode escarmouche ? Genre les amliorations, comme celle o il n'y a plus besoin d'ouvriers au gaz, est-ce qu'elles sont disponibles que lors des campagnes, o est-ce qu'il y a un espce d'arbre des talents aussi en escarmouche ?


a n'existe pas en escarmouche ou multijoueur!
C'est seulement pour la campagne, comme certaines units (flammeur ...)

----------


## Rayek

> 5 gaz pour une seule mine de gaz, ou sur les deux ?


Par mine ^^

----------


## Gnoce

> Par mine ^^


2 inutiles donc  ::aie::

----------


## ogenki

je confirme dans les petites aides qui apparaissent pendant les temps de chargement il est dit que 3 drone est le meilleur rendement par "spot " gaz comme minerais

----------


## Marco46

Pour les VCS, visiblement a n'a pas chang,  part qu'ils rcoltent 5 ou lieu de 8  chaque voyage.

Il faut produire des VCS en continue du moment o la partie dmarre jusqu'au build de la premire expand de manire  la rendre productive ds qu'elle est acheve et donc tre rellement sur 2 bases pour pouvoir tourner derrire sur 15/20 btiments de prod d'units.

----------


## Rayek

> 2 inutiles donc


Ca depend de la distance entre le spot et la base ^^




> je confirme dans les petites aides qui apparaissent pendant les temps de chargement il est dit que 3 drone est le meilleur rendement par "spot " gaz comme minerais


Idem que plus haut, puis ca depend aussi la race, chez les protoss des que tu veux faire de l'archonte, ca bouffe pas mal en gaz ^^ ( enfin dans mes souvenirs de SC1 c'etait comme )

----------


## Gnoce

> Ca depend de la distance entre le spot et la base ^^


Ah ouai mais la c'est pas du tout optimal!  ::aie:: 




> Idem que plus haut, puis ca depend aussi la race, chez les protoss des que tu veux faire de l'archonte, ca bouffe pas mal en gaz ^^ ( enfin dans mes souvenirs de SC1 c'etait comme )


Peut importe la race, ds que t'avances dans les units, le gaz deviens ncessaire, c'est pour ca qu'il faut pas trop attendre avant de commencer la rcolte, sinon aprs t'en manque...

----------


## Caly4D

> Peut importe la race, ds que t'avances dans les units, le gaz deviens ncessaire, c'est pour ca qu'il faut pas trop attendre avant de commencer la rcolte, sinon aprs t'en manque...


De mmoire si tu fais un rush zerg en crant que les premire unit  et leurs volution t'as pas des masse besoin de gaz.

----------


## Gnoce

> Peut importe la race, *ds que t'avances dans les units*, le gaz deviens ncessaire, c'est pour ca qu'il faut pas trop attendre avant de commencer la rcolte, sinon aprs t'en manque...


Tu me parles de la premire unit disponible ...  ::aie::

----------


## sparthane777

> Comme quand tu cherches  rsoudre un bug avant de partir du taf, tu t'acharnes ... le lendemain t'arrives : "AAAAAHHHH mais c'tait a" 
> 
> Moralit: a sert  rien les heures sup non payes 
> [/COLOR]


Sauf quand tu fais semblant de bosser  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gnoce

Alors Lady t'as russi le haut fait?

Moi j'arrive pas  dpasser les 150k points  Lost Viking, jamais t bon  ce genre de jeu  ::cry:: .

----------


## SirDarken

Lol je n'ai pas tent Lost Viking encore, je remarque juste que j'ai sacrment perdu la main.

J'ai fini la campagne en occasionnel pour l'histoire, et je viens de me prendre de mchantes baffes sur les dfis(15 unites perdues en Terran et 27 en Protoss).

J'ose pas le Battle.Net du coup :p
D'ailleurs question toute bte ou peut tre en ngatif sur le mutli ? que je reste au moins  0 si je tente :p

----------


## Gnoce

> Lol je n'ai pas tent Lost Viking encore, je remarque juste que j'ai sacrment perdu la main.
> 
> J'ai fini la campagne en occasionnel pour l'histoire, et je viens de me prendre de mchantes baffes sur les dfis(15 unites perdues en Terran et 27 en Protoss).


Il suffit de choisir correctement les bonnes units (tu as l'aide pour ca, elle est vraiment bien faite, unit faible contre / fort contre) et faire un minimum de micro gestion, c'est les zergs qui m'ont pos problme perso (j'ai recommenc 2 fois)




> J'ose pas le Battle.Net du coup :p


Tu devrais, aprs quelques parties pour dterminer ton niveau, tu sera placer dans une ligue  la hauteur de ton niveau!
Plus tu fait de partie, plus tu seras avec des joueurs de ton niveau!

Ne crois pas que tous les joueurs de starcraft2 sont des no-lifes coren imbattables :p




> D'ailleurs question toute bte ou peut tre en ngatif sur le mutli ? que je reste au moins  0 si je tente :p


je comprends pas, ngatif en quoi?

----------


## SirDarken

Je n'ai pas test les Zergs encore, je vais le faire ce soir surement, donc mon souci viens de la microgestion, j'ai bien utilis les troupes adcquates mais il n'en reste pas moins qu'elles tombent en trop grand nombre mes troupes.

En Terran j'ai tjrs mis le fantme avec les chars, c'est peut-tre mon erreur.

Pour le ngatif c'est justement le classement en multijoueur, prendre des claques me gne pas trop au dpart si mon score ligne reste  0.
Si ca peut aller en ngatif ca me tente pas de me faire la main la bas.

Enfin l je vais tenter de faire le max de hauts-faits en campagne ca me rodera surement plus, apparament y'as une combine pour les hauts-faits des volutions, qui consiste  refaire X fois une mission en faisaint 1 haut-fait par 1 pour ravoir les crdits ( tester).

Sinon oui j'avoue avoir de mauvais souvenir du Battle, au dbut en LAN je me regalai avec des potes puis arriv sur le battle, paf le coup du rush machin ( Apprament trs  la mode d'aprs les forums offs).
En plus je trouve une forte ressemblance avec le systme d'arnes de Wow qui est tout sauf pour moi, (je concoie pas un jeu vido en sport).

----------


## Gnoce

> Je n'ai pas test les Zergs encore, je vais le faire ce soir surement, donc mon souci viens de la microgestion, j'ai bien utilis les troupes adcquates mais il n'en reste pas moins qu'elles tombent en trop grand nombre mes troupes.


Essaie de les placer en demi cercle, de focus les ennemis un par un (tu dcide toi mme qui attaquer), voir de les kite (les faire courir, t'es hors port de leur tir, mais pas eux).

Faire reculer une units blesss (voir les enfouir pour les zergs) afin que l'ordinateur en focus une autre te permet de les sauvegarder aussi!
Le but c'est la survie ici.

Bien utiliser les comptences spciales!




> En Terran j'ai tjrs mis le fantme avec les chars, c'est peut-tre mon erreur.


J'ai pas le truc en tte la, mais je pense que les tanks se dbrouilleront trs bien tout seul, demi cercle, mode sige :p

De toute faon si ca passe vraiment pas, change de configuration des units.




> Pour le ngatif c'est justement le classement en multijoueur, prendre des claques me gne pas trop au dpart si mon score ligne reste  0.
> Si ca peut aller en ngatif ca me tente pas de me faire la main la bas.


De toute facon tu peux (ou pas) faire les 50 matchs d'entrainenement avant de passer en match de classement.




> Enfin l je vais tenter de faire le max de hauts-faits en campagne ca me rodera surement plus, apparament y'as une combine pour les hauts-faits des volutions, qui consiste  refaire X fois une mission en faisaint 1 haut-fait par 1 pour ravoir les crdits ( tester).


Oui tu peux.
Faire la mission une fois, quelque soit la difficult, t'y donne accs  partir d'un terminal du vaisseau dans la campagne. A partir de la tu peux relancer la mission dans le mode de difficult que tu veux, et faire les hauts fait un a la fois. Souvent un haut fait en normal, et un en difficile.




> Sinon oui j'avoue avoir de mauvais souvenir du Battle, au dbut en LAN je me regalai avec des potes puis arriv sur le battle, paf le coup du rush machin ( Apprament trs  la mode d'aprs les forums offs).
> En plus je trouve une forte ressemblance avec le systme d'arnes de Wow qui est tout sauf pour moi, (je concoie pas un jeu vido en sport).


Les rushs font partie du jeu, de toute faon rush ou pas, les 5ieres minutes d'une partie dcident souvent de la conclusion!
Y a beaucoup de vido qui montrent comment bien commencer une partie en fonction de ce que tu veux faire, rush faucheur, zergling, dfense, wall ...
Il y a encore plus de technique explique sous cette forme (exemple rush gling):

VCS
Bassin nergtique
VCS
Dominant
ZerglingS ...

Dans tous les cas, tu finiras par tomber contre des joueurs de ton niveau, quel qu'il soit.
De ce que j'ai vu, plus je joue, moins les rushs adverses fonctionnent ... et les miens aussi :p.

----------


## Lady

> Alors Lady t'as russi le haut fait?
> 
> Moi j'arrive pas  dpasser les 150k points  Lost Viking, jamais t bon  ce genre de jeu .



hello ... j'tait en vacances ^^

Donc j'ai fini la campagne en occasionnel, j'ai par contre pas continu les HF mais me suis pas mal entrainer en 1VS1

.... je continue quand mme a me faire mechamment poutrer .. la diffrence : en gnral je resiste au premier rush (lol) et c'est sur la tech que je peche (sauf si j'ai du bol et que le rush m'a pas trop tu d'units, la je contre rush et ca passe ^^)

40 parties joues (en ligue d'entrainement en plus) .... 5 match gagn .... pas doue T T

----------


## Gnoce

> hello ... j'tait en vacances ^^
> 
> Donc j'ai fini la campagne en occasionnel, j'ai par contre pas continu les HF mais me suis pas mal entrainer en 1VS1
> 
> .... je continue quand mme a me faire mechamment poutrer .. la diffrence : en gnral je resiste au premier rush (lol) et c'est sur la tech que je peche (sauf si j'ai du bol et que le rush m'a pas trop tu d'units, la je contre rush et ca passe ^^)
> 
> 40 parties joues (en ligue d'entrainement en plus) .... 5 match gagn .... pas doue T T


Regarde quelques vido de stratgie de dbut de partie (elles pullulent sur youtube and co), ou alors, joue contre une IA difficile, puis regarde le replay et copie ce qu'elle fait dans les 5 premires minutes...

Certains joueurs ne savent que rusher, ils appliquent une stratgie par coeur et sont souvent dstabilis lorsque celle ci choue, d'o tes contre rush  ::aie:: .

Tu joues quoi? Terran?

----------


## Lady

> Regarde quelques vido de stratgie de dbut de partie (elles pullulent sur youtube and co), ou alors, joue contre une IA difficile, puis regarde le replay et copie ce qu'elle fait dans les 5 premires minutes...
> 
> Certains joueurs ne savent que rusher, ils appliquent une stratgie par coeur et sont souvent dstabilis lorsque celle ci choue, d'o tes contre rush .
> 
> Tu joues quoi? Terran?



Vi je joue Terran.

Bah le debut de partie je gre ... par contre c'est aprs que ca se gatte : des problme de mes flux de cration (oublie de relancer des troupes, problme de ressources, oublie de faire une extention au bon moment ...)

Il faudrais que j'apprenne a faire un petit scan de la base ennemie au bon moment pour choisir la bonne strategie (je parle en tech l) . Mais j'ai un problme justement parceque je joue trop terran ... je connais quasiment pas les autres races ^^ ... 

Du coup en ce moment je me met  l'entrainement avec les 2 autres ... Faut que j'arrive  reconnaitres les diffrents batiments et faudrais que j'apprenne quel troupe est plus sensible  quel troupe .... Va falloir que je me fasse des fiches (lol) ....

----------


## Caly4D

> Regarde quelques vido de stratgie de dbut de partie (elles pullulent sur youtube and co), ou alors, joue contre une IA difficile, puis regarde le replay et copie ce qu'elle fait dans les 5 premires minutes...


C'est se genre de truc qui fait que j'ai du mal avec les RTS  ::?: 

Au moins dans un fps, pas besoin de regarder des vidos pour mettre un viseur sur la tte du type en face.

quoi  l'poque de CS 1.5 je connaissais ou allais les 3 premire balle de la kalache ainsi que celle de la 4.3 (ouai c'est le nom du menu jme souviens plus du vrais nom ^^)  ::aie::

----------


## Barsy

> C'est se genre de truc qui fait que j'ai du mal avec les RTS 
> 
> Au moins dans un fps, pas besoin de regarder des vidos pour mettre un viseur sur la tte du type en face.
> 
> quoi  l'poque de CS 1.5 je connaissais ou allais les 3 premire balle de la kalache ainsi que celle de la 4.3 (ouai c'est le nom du menu jme souviens plus du vrais nom ^^)


C'est la m4a1  :;):

----------


## granquet

j'y ai joue 5heures, sur les 7h que m'offre la "guest key" refourguee par un pote ricain.

c'est tres moyen tout de meme ... 
cote gameplay, quoi de neuf?
on peux enfin selectionner plus de 16 unites a la fois ! youpi !

ah ... et c'est tout  ::aie:: 
c'est toujours le meme jeux lent avec un gameplay nerveux. autrement dis tu clique partout comme un connard pour pas faire grand chose.

toutes les nouveautes de gameplay apportes par les autres RTS ces 15 dernieres annees ... ils les ont passe a la trappe (meme celles dispo dans warcraft3). 
tout ca pour faire plaisir a 4 koreens (qui de toute facon ne serons pas satisfait et vont rester sur l'ancien) qui vivent dans la cave chez leurs parents.
en vrac:
toujours pas de possibilites de formation (serieusement, qui a envie de deplacer ses unites en mode "file d'attente a la caisse"? pas moi), pas moyen d'expliquer aux unites comment se comporter, pas moyen de dezoomer ou d'avoir une carte un peu plus grosse que ce putaing de post-it en bas de l'ecran
les menus de construction toujours aussi mal branles ...
ah et summum du ridicule: les unites qui tirent plus des qu'elles se deplacent!!

honnetement ils ont fait quoi les mecs pour Starcraft2? y prenaient l'ancien, suffisait de faire 2/3 modeles et de rajouter un moteur 3D.

et ils osent vendre un jeux avec 15 ans de retard $60? (meme graphiquement, c'est loin d'en fouttre plein la vue...)

autant j'ai adore le premier et le "tas de petits trucs qui manquent au 2" ne m'ont absolument pas gene a l'epoque, c'etait l'etat de l'art.
serieux moi je retourne jouer a TA Spring.

----------


## Gnoce

> c'est toujours le meme jeux lent avec un gameplay nerveux. autrement dis tu clique partout comme un connard pour pas faire grand chose.


Pas d'accord sur ce point, t'as jou en mode tortue?
Le jeu est nerveux tout court, y'a toujours quelque chose  faire!




> toujours pas de possibilites de formation (serieusement, qui a envie de deplacer ses unites en mode "file d'attente a la caisse"? pas moi), pas moyen d'expliquer aux unites comment se comporter, pas moyen de dezoomer ou d'avoir une carte un peu plus grosse que ce putaing de post-it en bas de l'ecran
> les menus de construction toujours aussi mal branles ...


Pour les formations,  toi de grer la micro gestion...
Le dzoom c'est une particularit du jeu...
Utilise les raccourcis plutt que le menu de  toute facon...




> ah et summum du ridicule: les unites qui tirent plus des qu'elles se deplacent!!


C'est  dire?!?




> honnetement ils ont fait quoi les mecs pour Starcraft2? y prenaient l'ancien, suffisait de faire 2/3 modeles et de rajouter un moteur 3D.
> 
> et ils osent vendre un jeux avec 15 ans de retard $60? (meme graphiquement, c'est loin d'en fouttre plein la vue...)
> 
> autant j'ai adore le premier et le "tas de petits trucs qui manquent au 2" ne m'ont absolument pas gene a l'epoque, c'etait l'etat de l'art.
> serieux moi je retourne jouer a TA Spring.


C'est sr qu'il ont pas beaucoup changer le jeu, mais on change pas une quipe qui gagne, si il l'avait fait, tout le monde serait rest sur le 1, except toi  ::aie:: .

Clairement le jeu ne te correspond pas, il peut pas plaire  tout le monde, t'as accs  quoi avec le pass invit? campagne? multi? dfi?

C'est quoi TA Spring?

----------


## SirDarken

Je vous confirme la combine pour les crdits.

Le but vous lancer une campagne en occasionel,vous faite votre campagne ppre, mais vous ne dbarquer pas sur Char.
De l il vous suffit de relancer les missions  partir de la console prvu  cette effet, mais avec une difficulte plus haute.

Rsultat : Aprs chaque mission refaite un petit passage au laboratoire, console des volutions et vous voila avec 150K crdits de plus.
Bon  chaque fois j'ai fait le haut-fait associ  la difficult, je sais pas si sans cette validation les crdits monte, en tout cas ca fait plaisir.

Sinon j'ai trouv comment faire une multi contre l'IA, vraiment pas clair leur combine.

@granquet, le jeu est lent ? je sais pas  qule difficult tu a le droit en invit mais franchement rien qu'en difficile certaine mission sont invivable, j'ose pas imaginer en Brutal.

Ensuite le cot campagne (je joue pas en multi encore) est clairement bien ficell, l'histoire est prenante, et c'est l ou est le travail.

Les formations des unites oui c'est pas faux ca serai un plus, mais dja l'aspect Mercenaire, Evolutions est pas mal.

Puis y'as que Starcraft avec Kerrigan, voir Nova si tu prfre les blondes  ::lol::

----------


## ManusDei

> Pour les formations,  toi de grer la micro gestion...


Mouais, y a des jeux qui ont 10 ans qui permettent de choisir entre quelques modes de conduite (dfense, attaque, dplacement, protection).




> C'est sr qu'il ont pas beaucoup changer le jeu, mais on change pas une quipe qui gagne, si il l'avait fait, tout le monde serait rest sur le 1, except toi .


Avant Starcraft on avait une quipe qui gagnait avec des factions qui taient les mme  quelques dtails prts (Dune2 par exemple), ils auraient d le garder donc ?
Et mme, avec pong on avait dj une quipe qui gagnait, mais qui a eu la dsastreuse ide de vouloir changer a ?

----------


## Gnoce

> Mouais, y a des jeux qui ont 10 ans qui permettent de choisir entre quelques modes de conduite (dfense, attaque, dplacement, protection).


Ils allaient pas changer le gameplay, surtout dans la gestion des units!
Dans Starcraft (1 ou 2) C'est cette mme gestion qui fait que tu gagnes ou non un combat... Pas forcment la taille d'une arme!

Personnellement je prfre grer plutt que de regarder mes units faire toute seule.

Enfin, par dfaut les units dfendent, tu peux leur demander de garder la position, les faire se dplacer sans ou en attaquant ds qu'ils voient une unit!

C'est sur le mode file indienne c'est pas au top, mais  toi de les regrouper avant d'attaquer, la chair  canon devant, les soigneurs derrire etc...




> Avant Starcraft on avait une quipe qui gagnait avec des factions qui taient les mme  quelques dtails prts (Dune2 par exemple), ils auraient d le garder donc ?


J'ai pas compris.




> Et mme, avec pong on avait dj une quipe qui gagnait, mais qui a eu la dsastreuse ide de vouloir changer a ?


Tu connais un Pong 2 qui  radicalement changer l'esprit du jeu et son gameplay?

C'est la licence Starcraft, je comprends que t'aimes pas, rabat toi sur du c&c ou autre.

----------


## Invit

J'ai fini la campagne hier. J'ai pas du tout utilis les mercenaires. J'ai prfr garder les sous pour l'armurerie.
Les dernires missions sur Char sont vraiment bien. Celles avec Tychus dans le Odin aussi rien que pour les dialogues.
"Maman, j'ai trouv un Odin dans le jardin, j'peux l'garder dis ?"
"Comment j'ai fait pour passer  ct de ce bouton avec la tte de mort ?"

J'ai commenc les escarmouches avec les Zergs, ma race prfre de Starcraft I. Deux branles contre l'IA en Facile en 1vs1. Bon, la premire j'tais en mode "C'est quoi tous ces btiments ?".
Doit y avoir un truc que je matrise pas. Normalement les Zergs c'est fait pour produire des nues d'units, et l j'ai l'impression que tout est super cher. J'ai jamais une thune.




> Envoy par granquet  Voir le message
> ah et summum du ridicule: les unites qui tirent plus des qu'elles se deplacent!!
> C'est  dire?!?


J'ai compris au bout de la troisime lecture. En fait il dit que les units peuvent pas se dplacer et tirer en mme temps. Il y en a qui le peuvent il me semble. L'unit Terran avec le canon lectrique dont on se sert pour dtruire les trains dans la campagne.

----------


## granquet

> Pas d'accord sur ce point, t'as jou en mode tortue?
> Le jeu est nerveux tout court, y'a toujours quelque chose  faire!


c'est bien ce que je dis: "y'a toujours quelque chose a faire"
c'est bien ca le probleme, tu passe ton temps a courir partout pour tout micro-gerer... ca n'a aucun avantage a part ralentir le jeux en lui meme.
le gameplay est nerveux oui, le jeux en lui meme est lent.




> Pour les formations,  toi de grer la micro gestion...
> Le dzoom c'est une particularit du jeu...
> Utilise les raccourcis plutt que le menu de  toute facon...


impossible de micro gerer pour garder une formation correcte.
je te donne un paquet d'une 50aine d'unites avec disons 4 types d'unites dedans. tu te crois capable de micro gerer ca pour garder une formation et faire une attaque eclair avec? moi je crois pas

on y vois rien, c'est une particularite du jeux ... okay, je note  ::D: 
je connaissais tous les raccourcis clavier pour le premier starcraft (et je me defendrais pas mal en multi), ca n'a jamais rendu le jeux rapide, juste moins cliquant.




> C'est sr qu'il ont pas beaucoup changer le jeu, mais on change pas une quipe qui gagne, si il l'avait fait, tout le monde serait rest sur le 1, except toi .
> 
> Clairement le jeu ne te correspond pas, il peut pas plaire  tout le monde, t'as accs  quoi avec le pass invit? campagne? multi? dfi?
> 
> C'est quoi TA Spring?


c'etait un jeux qui gagnait y'a 12 ans, c'etait nouveau, innovant etc...
la ca n'apporte juste _RIEN_.
je suis un hyper fan du 1 et du monde starcraft, mais ouais probablement que le jeux ne me correspond pas... d'ailleurs je commence a avoir des doutes sur diablo3, ca sent la meme sauce que pour starcraft (diablo2 etait tellement bien a son epoque!)

en invite t'a le jeux complet (c'est le meme jeux), t'a juste un compte battle.net qui dure 7h.
au bout de 7h t'a une pop-up qui t'empeche de continuer a jouer et te dis d'aller acheter le jeux => c'est arrive en plein milieu d'une partie multi en equipe 2v2 : rage!

TA Spring (http://springrts.com/) c'est un remake de Total Annihilation "moderne" (le jeux est gratuit et open-source, et pas plus moche que starcraft2), ils reprennent sans se gener toutes les bonnes idees des autres jeux modernes... puis tu peux developper tes scripts en LUA pour faire tout ce que tu veux. je vais pas en faire la pub ici, c'est pas l'endroit  ::): 
puis vous allez pas aimer, c'est de la vrai strategie.





> @granquet, le jeu est lent ? je sais pas  qule difficult tu a le droit en invit mais franchement rien qu'en difficile certaine mission sont invivable, j'ose pas imaginer en Brutal.


j'ai joue en mode difficile, pas du recommencer une seule mission.
j'ai failli perdre sur celle ou y faut extraire du gaz protoss.
et non le niveau de difficulte ne rend pas le jeux plus rapide, plus stressant oui...




> Dans Starcraft (1 ou 2) C'est cette mme gestion qui fait que tu gagnes ou non un combat... Pas forcment la taille d'une arme!


bah de toute facon y'a aucun interet a avoir une grosse armee, c'est ingerable.
de toute facon si tu veux une grosse armee tu perd trop de poignon a faire des supply-depot (et equivalents pour les autres races)




> C'est sur le mode file indienne c'est pas au top, mais  toi de les regrouper avant d'attaquer, la chair  canon devant, les soigneurs derrire etc...


ouais, regroupe tes unites a portee de radar de l'ennemi le temps de les re-arranger un peu ... histoire de lui laisser le temps de reagir  ::D: 




> J'ai compris au bout de la troisime lecture. En fait il dit que les units peuvent pas se dplacer et tirer en mme temps. Il y en a qui le peuvent il me semble. L'unit Terran avec le canon lectrique dont on se sert pour dtruire les trains dans la campagne.


les tanks qui tirent plus quand ils se deplacent c'est tres WWII quand meme ...


bon, j'ai ptetre pas repondu a tout ... mais ca devrais suffire pour relancer le troll  ::D:

----------


## Gnoce

> tu peux developper tes scripts en LUA pour faire tout ce que tu veux. je vais pas en faire la pub ici, c'est pas l'endroit


Ok donc tu fait un script qui gre tout et tu regardes?

Personnellement ce ce que j'aime dans Starcraft, c'est que si t'as perdu, c'est ta faute, et uniquement ta faute, parce que c'est toi qui gre tout, tes units sont dbiles et c'est tant mieux!




> puis vous allez pas aimer, c'est de la vrai strategie.


Troll pur et dur!




> ca devrais suffire pour relancer le troll


Ok...

On a bien compris que t'as pas du tout accroch, de la  chercher la petite bte dans le gameplay du jeu alors que selon tes dires, tu es fan du 1 et c'est le mme que le 1...

----------


## granquet

> Ok donc tu fait un script qui gre tout et tu regardes?


ben non, si tu regarde t'a perdu ... l'autre en face il a les memes scripts (a peu de choses pret probablement).
le script ne peux pas tout faire, si tu choisi de faire le mauvais set d'unites, t'as perdu
si tu choisi d'evoluer trop vite, t'a perdu
si tu choisi de ne pas evoluer, t'a perdu
etc...etc...
le jeux met l'accent sur le timing et les decisions que tu prend, pas sur comment tu clique vite pour le faire.

la partie ou il faut cliquer vite c'est la gestion des unites.
du fait de la facilite de faire des formations et de donner des ordres un peux plus evoluer, tu peux lancer des attaques avec enormement d'unites sur plusieurs fronts differents et elaborer des strategie d'attaque/contre attaque tres complexe... puisque tu a moins de micro gestion a faire.

tu clique autant que dans starcraft est c'est aussi stressant, c'est juste beaucoup plus poussee!

je ne cherche pas la petite bete, je dis juste que starcraft1 c'etait genial a son epoque, ressortir le meme jeux 12 ans apres et le vendre $60 c'est une escroquerie ...  ::roll::

----------


## Gnoce

> ben non, si tu regarde t'a perdu ... l'autre en face il a les memes scripts (a peu de choses pret probablement).
> le script ne peux pas tout faire, si tu choisi de faire le mauvais set d'unites, t'as perdu
> si tu choisi d'evoluer trop vite, t'a perdu
> si tu choisi de ne pas evoluer, t'a perdu
> etc...etc...
> le jeux met l'accent sur le timing et les decisions que tu prend, pas sur comment tu clique vite pour le faire.


Franchement, c'est exactement pareil pour Starcraft!
Chaque cration d'unit / btiment / volution (dpense de ressource en fait) peut tre fatal si tu le fait au mauvais moment, surtout dans les 5 premires minutes de la partie.
Tu t'en rends bien compte en multi quand tu voit arriv ton adversaire avec 2x plus d'units que toi aprs 5 minutes de jeu.




> la partie ou il faut cliquer vite c'est la gestion des unites.
> du fait de la facilite de faire des formations et de donner des ordres un peux plus evoluer, tu peux lancer des attaques avec enormement d'unites sur plusieurs fronts differents et elaborer des strategie d'attaque/contre attaque tres complexe... puisque tu a moins de micro gestion a faire.
> 
> tu clique autant que dans starcraft est c'est aussi stressant, c'est juste beaucoup plus poussee!


Rien ne t'empche d'attaquer sur plusieurs front, de contre attaquer, de dtourner l'attention pour plasser une nuke ...  ::aie:: 
T'es un peu de mauvaise foi quand mme.

Comment je fais pour grer 50 units avec plusieurs types d'units? je fait des groupes! et justement ma capacit  passer de groupe en groupe rapidement pour leur donner des ordres dtermine la si je vais me faire poutrer ou pas! 




> je ne cherche pas la petite bete, je dis juste que starcraft1 c'etait genial a son epoque, ressortir le meme jeux 12 ans apres et le vendre $60 c'est une escroquerie ...


Je ne peux rien dire contre ca, c'est plutt une vrit... a m'a pas empch de l'acheter, ca a relancer mon intrt pour Starcraft!

----------


## SirDarken

Compltement hors-sujet du dbat si on aime ou pas,  quand le clan DVP sur Battle.net ?
Allez je file des victoires ais  mes adversaires :p ::mouarf::

----------


## Lady

> Compltement hors-sujet du dbat si on aime ou pas,  quand le clan DVP sur Battle.net ?
> Allez je file des victoires ais  mes adversaires :p



Moi je suis up ... ^^

Ah au fait mon pseudo sur sc2 : Crystalline  (qui va me sortir la blague en premier ????)

----------


## Gnoce

> Moi je suis up ... ^^
> 
> Ah au fait mon pseudo sur sc2 : Crystalline  (qui va me sortir la blague en premier ????)


a coule de source...

----------


## Lady

> a coule de source...


GG !!

----------


## Gnoce

> GG !!


Je ddicace cette victoire  ma maman, merci  tout ceux qui m'ont soutenu, et biensr un grand merci  la flotte Cr... tuuuuuuuuuuuut (censured)  :8O:

----------


## SirDarken

Ok je t'ajoute ds que j'ai 5min, pour ma part :
SirDarken (original hein) code Joueur 472, ID battle.net : sirdarken@ewillems.fr (Wow et le futur Diablo 3 ).

Edit : Battle dconne svre je voie ni portrait, ni haut-fait et je peux mme pas lancer une multi...

----------


## SirDarken

Bon tout compte fait je vais lacher SC2 pour un moment, j'ai mon accs  la Bta de Cataclysm  :;):

----------


## Barsy

Je ne voulais pas l'acheter, mais on a finit par me l'offrir...

Je trouve la campagne solo trs bien faite et j'ai eu l'occasion de tester quelques match sur Battlenet. C'est trs sympa...

Par contre, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait une si grosse diffrence avec le premier opus. Certes les graphiques sont mieux (c'tait le minimum), certes, il y a quelques units diffrentes. Mais  part a, c'est  95% la mme chose.

Bref, je suis globalement content de retrouver les sensations que j'avais il y a 10 ans, je dois mme dire que a me plait de me replonger dedans (bien que mon emploi du temps actuel ne soit pas aussi libre qu'il y a 10 ans) mais j'ai quand mme une petite dception.

De plus, connaissant la politique de la maison Blizzard, j'imagine fort bien que les 2 extensions vont elles aussi couter 60 chacune et qu'il va tre obligatoire de les acheter au risque de ne plus trouver grand monde sur Battlenet pour jouer...

----------


## SirDarken

Je pense pas que l'on peut parler d'extensions, car le principe mme du solo Terran ne sera plus possible (ce balader dans un Zerg, les mercenaires, les crdits).
Et c'est l que j'attend la suite (puis Kerrigan.... miam).

Il est prvu aussi  chaque fois des nouvelles unites solos, mais aussi pour le Battle.Net, et je pense pas que le forcing soit une bonne ide (dja le manque de LAN) donc au aura surement la possibilite de lancer des parties mutli en SC2 WOL, parcontre faudra les contacts acceptant de joeur sans les nouveautes.

Enfin je suis sur que malgr la dception tu t'es rgal  :;):

----------


## granquet

<troll>pour savoir si tu veux acheter Starcraft2, voila un petit sommaire en image des differences entre le 1ier et le 2nd opus  ::aie:: </troll>

----------


## yetimothee

Moi je prfrais les graphismes de SC1 (la recherche artistique tait plus prsente, avec un univers globalement plus srieux). L a fait vraiment bisounours. Ceci dit, ils sont tout de mme agrables.

La campagne est bien ralise, a pas de doute, avec un cinmatique de vraiment bonne facture, et une difficult bien dose (le jeu se fait en brutal en y passant un peu de temps. Y a que la dernire mission qui est trop corse je trouve; il faut s'accrocher  son slip).

Je ne suis pas du par le jeu sur le net, mme si toutes les parties finissent par se ressembler d au manque de stratgie possible (techniquement, deux terrans qui rushs aux marines sont pratiquement sr de gagner si de l'autre cot c'est pas la mme chose). Le jeu n'est pas fini en quelque sorte, et il va falloir attendre les extensions en esprant que a rgle le problme.

Par contre, Blizzard se fout littralement de notre gueule en ne permettant d'avoir qu'un seul compte b.net par serial, et ce pour 60 euros. 
Je ne regrette pourtant pas de l'avoir achet, faudra voir ce qu'il en sera des extensions, et esprons  un prix moins lev.

----------


## Barsy

> Je pense pas que l'on peut parler d'extensions, car le principe mme du solo Terran ne sera plus possible (ce balader dans un Zerg, les mercenaires, les crdits).
> Et c'est l que j'attend la suite (puis Kerrigan.... miam).


Que veux tu dire par l ? J'imagine qu'il y aura des diffrences dans la campagne Zerg mais sur le fond, a restera la mme chose (des missions les unes  la suite des autres...)

Aprs, il faut voir si le SC2 v2 pourra se jouer sans avoir le premier, auquel cas pas de problme, ou s'il s'agit d'une extension, et qu'il faille acheter les deux botiers pour jouer  la campagne Zerg (3 pour la campagne Protoss).

Sinon, niveau graphique, les nouveaux me plaisent bien. J'ai juste un problme avec les SCV qui se perdent lorsqu'ils sont au milieu des marines. Avant, ils tait beaucoup plus faciles  diffrencier.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ils allaient pas changer le gameplay, surtout dans la gestion des units!


Il y a eu pleins de RTS avant Starcraft (Dune2 par exemple), dont le gameplay fonctionnait trs bien, qui avaient pas mal de succs, avec des units quivalentes d'une faction  l'autre. a fonctionnait trs bien, mais pourquoi Starcraft a t'il voulu innover en prsentant des races qui se jouent de faon diffrentes ? 

On ne touche pas un gameplay qui fonctionne  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  (surtout ne pas innover hein, sait-on jamais)

Edit : et a ne s'applique pas qu' Starcraft2

----------


## Caly4D

> Il y a eu pleins de RTS avant Starcraft (Dune2 par exemple), dont le gameplay fonctionnait trs bien, qui avaient pas mal de succs, avec des units quivalentes d'une faction  l'autre. a fonctionnait trs bien, mais pourquoi Starcraft a t'il voulu innover en prsentant des races qui se jouent de faon diffrentes ? 
> 
> On ne touche pas un gameplay qui fonctionne  (surtout ne pas innover hein, sait-on jamais)
> 
> Edit : et a ne s'applique pas qu' Starcraft2


oui mais Starcraft ne sappelait pas Dune3  :;): 

il aurai t aberrant que Starcraft2 est le gameplay de civilisation mais en temps rel non ? 

Si il garde le mme nom c'est pas pour rien, si tu veut un rts avec gameplay diffrent bah y'a plein de rts diffrent  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> a fonctionnait trs bien, mais pourquoi Starcraft a t'il voulu innover en prsentant des races qui se jouent de faon diffrentes ?


Ca avait t fait avant. Dj Red Alert, Warcraft 2 mollement. Et puis dans Dune 2 les units n'taient pas exactement identiques. Les Fremen rservs aux Atrides, le Deviator aux Ordos, la Death Hand aux Harkonens...

Et puis un STR dbarquerait aujourd'hui avec 3 factions identiques, je vois pas trop l'intrt.

----------


## ManusDei

> oui mais Starcraft ne sappelait pas Dune3 
> 
> il aurai t aberrant que Starcraft2 est le gameplay de civilisation mais en temps rel non ? 
> 
> Si il garde le mme nom c'est pas pour rien, si tu veut un rts avec gameplay diffrent bah y'a plein de rts diffrent


Oui, mais en 10 ans, dans les RTS temps rel y a quand mme eu des amliorations, et (je n'ai pas jou  Starcraft2, juste regard quelques vidos) j'ai l'impression que Starcraft2, c'est Starcraft1 avec de nouvelles units et de meilleurs graphismes, donc qu'ils sont passs  ct 10 ans d'volutions.

L'impression que j'en ai de ce que j'en ai lu ou vu, c'est que Starcraft2 c'est "surtout ne surprenons pas les vieux joueurs avec de nouveaux mcanismes, sait-on jamais". Un peu comme ces petits vieux qui n'ont pas eu d'ide neuve depuis 10 ans (ou 20).

@Caly4D : Starcraft2 ne s'appelle pas Dune3, mais ne pas rcuprer les bonnes ides de la concurrence parce que tu ne l'as pas trouv tout seul, c'est dbile. Starcraft1 a justement t un norme succs car il a su innover, c'est franchement dommage que Starcraft2 ne soit pas capable d'en faire autant.

----------


## Caly4D

oui je suis daccord mais je crois qu'on c'est pas bien compris ^^


imagine demain sort Rokkie 5 (heu 6, enfin 7 enfin bref le numro suivant quoi ^^) et qu'il se mettait  faire du kungfu  la bruce lee que des extra terrestre dbarque et qu'il sauve la terre avec son mouton  magique et que Adrienne soit  en fait Adrien un black d'1m40 mont sur des chaussure  ressort.
a ne serai plus de linnovation par rapport  la srie des rokkie mais un autre films mritant un autre titre

enfin c'est comme a que je voie les choses  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Sans compter que notre avis il vaut peanuts compar  celui des corens pour qui Starcraft est un sport de comptition. Et encore ils ont d rler parce qu'il y avait de nouvelles units et de nouveaux btiments  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Florian.L

> <troll>pour savoir si tu veux acheter Starcraft2, voila un petit sommaire en image des differences entre le 1ier et le 2nd opus </troll>


 ::mouarf:: 

mais j'avoue qu'ils ont merd de pas mettre le "cross-region"
enfin...

Je suis au Qubec... j.ai deux choix, soit j'achte la version officielle sur battle.net donc la version US anglaise et je pourrais jouer en rseau sur le continent amricain... avec des anglophones
Soit, je prend la version CA-fr et l, j'ai la version Europe, donc serveur en Europe, possibilit de jouer avec des Franais, etc...

(oui, je suis expatri a Montral) donc j'Ai pas mal de potes en France...
Sauf que voila... un moment, faut bien qu'ils se couchent donc je me retrouve comme un con ^^
Pis jouer sur des serveur a 5000 km, euh  ::x: 

Ou bien, la version us, ben cool mais euh... voila quoi  ::x: 

c'est nul de pas pouvoir jouer avec qui on veux a travers le monde...

Donc je n'ai pas achet le jeu !
de toute faon, il est trop cher, faut pas dconner.

----------


## ManusDei

> imagine demain sort Rokkie 5 (heu 6, enfin 7 enfin bref le numro suivant quoi ^^) et qu'il se mettait  faire du kungfu  la bruce lee que des extra terrestre dbarque et qu'il sauve la terre avec son mouton  magique et que Adrienne soit  en fait Adrien un black d'1m40 mont sur des chaussure  ressort.


Tu as la srie des Heroes of Might and Magic dont le 6me opus est en prparation, et dont le gameplay a normment chang depuis le 1er, ils ont rajout et modifi des trucs en pagaille (avec plus ou moins de succs, c'est vrai).

----------


## Invit

Si bien que pour le VI, ils vont revenir aux mcanismes du III,  ce qu'il parait le meilleur de la srie...

----------


## trihanhcie

Petit HS :




> Tu as la srie des Heroes of Might and Magic dont le 6me opus est en prparation, et dont le gameplay a normment chang depuis le 1er, ils ont rajout et modifi des trucs en pagaille (avec plus ou moins de succs, c'est vrai).


Heu .... heroes dont le gameplay a bcp chang depuis le 1e?... 
Je veux bien que tu dveloppes ca... J'ai pas mal jou au 1 2 3 et c'est du pareil au meme ! ils ont rajout des chateaux mais les mcanismes du jeu sont exactement pareil.
Le 4 a bien chang la donne mais le public n'a pas suivi en gnral (justement parce que ca changeait trop). Le 5 a repris les mcanismes des prcdents avec qq modifications / amliorations sans plus (j'y ai pas jou je dis juste ce que j'ai lu). Le 6 revient sur le 3...

Conclusion pour moi ? Si on touche au mchanisme mm de heroes le public ne suit plus ... le gameplay n'a gure chang depuis le 1e ... ou alors faut m'expliquer en quoi ... me dites que "le terrain de combat est plus grand" ou "la zone de proximit n'est plus en carr mais en hexagone" ou "le rajout des chateaux" changent le gameplay par exemple...

----------


## Barsy

Je ne pense pas qu'HOMM soit un bon exemple. Je trouve qu'il s'agit l aussi d'un jeu qui a trs peu volu. Alors, certes, il y a eu du changement, mais en 5 versions, a fait pas grand chose au final.

Il y a quelques jeux qui ont volu davantage entre 2 opus tout en restant des succs commerciaux, par exemple GTA 2 -> GTA 3, Duke Nuken -> Duke Nuken 3D, Civ2 -> Civ 4 (le 3 est  oublier  ::aie:: ), Diablo 1 -> Diablo 2...

Et pour rester dans le domaine du RTS chez Blizzard, il y a Warcraft 2 et Warcraft 3 qui sont trs diffrents.

Pourquoi ne pas avoir ajouter de nouvelles races par exemple dans SC 2 ? Ce qui aurait permis aux connaisseurs du premier de dcouvrir de nouveaux trucs...

----------


## Invit

> Pourquoi ne pas avoir ajouter de nouvelles races par exemple dans SC 2 ? Ce qui aurait permis aux connaisseurs du premier de dcouvrir de nouveaux trucs...


Parce qu'un jeu avec trois races aux mcanismes si diffrents est trs difficile  quilibrer. Blizzard a patch Starcraft 1 pour quilibrer les trois factions jusqu' il n'y a pas si longtemps.

----------


## trihanhcie

> Je ne pense pas qu'HOMM soit un bon exemple. Je trouve qu'il s'agit l aussi d'un jeu qui a trs peu volu. Alors, certes, il y a eu du changement, mais en 5 versions, a fait pas grand chose au final.
> 
> Il y a quelques jeux qui ont volu davantage entre 2 opus tout en restant des succs commerciaux, par exemple GTA 2 -> GTA 3, Duke Nuken -> Duke Nuken 3D, Civ2 -> Civ 4 (le 3 est  oublier ), Diablo 1 -> Diablo 2...
> 
> Et pour rester dans le domaine du RTS chez Blizzard, il y a Warcraft 2 et Warcraft 3 qui sont trs diffrents.
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas avoir ajouter de nouvelles races par exemple dans SC 2 ? Ce qui aurait permis aux connaisseurs du premier de dcouvrir de nouveaux trucs...


 Warcraft 2  warcraft 3 a bien chang de style de jeu.

Pour les races, c'est un choix pour sc2... je le dfends pas forcment mais 3 races bien diffrentes ca me parait deja bien pour les personnes qui n'y jouent pas et qui ont pas jou au 1e...

----------


## FloGig

Faut-il que le jeu volue au point de changer de gameplay? Bonne question.

Parce qu'un changement de gameplay entre deux opus induit que :
-Une moiti des joueurs du premier va trouver a gnial, bien ou s'en accommoder, sans plus.
-L'autre moiti va trouver que le nouveau gameplay n'est pas ce qu'il voulait, que c'est pas un titre de la srie, et conclure un peu htivement que le jeu est  chier (peut s'accompagner de l'argument "Non mais ils ont fait a pour attirer le plus de nouveaux joueurs et se faire un max de pognon, salaud de <Insrer ici le nom d'un diteur de jeux>!"  ::aie:: )




> Parce qu'un jeu avec trois races aux mcanismes si diffrents est trs difficile  quilibrer. Blizzard a patch Starcraft 1 pour quilibrer les trois factions jusqu' il n'y a pas si longtemps.


Exemple simple : WoW. 10 classes diffrentes (bien que certains sorts de diffrentes classes aient exactement les mmes consquences), et depuis que j'y joue, Blizzard a jamais russi  les quilibrer. J'ai toujours entendu qu'aprs un patch, une classe devenait surpuissante (le Chevalier de la Mort a beaucoup fait parler de lui pour a d'ailleurs) et une autre se faisait rouler dessus. 

Puis surtout, de ce que j'entends de SCII (j'y joue pas... encore  ::aie:: ), connatre les units adverses est quasi-primordial pour gagner : je pense pas avoir le courage de retenir toutes les caractristiques des units de 5-6 races diffrentes...

----------


## trihanhcie

A titre personnel, j'ai beaucoup jou  starcraft 1 (mm si je suis tres tres mauvais)
je connaissais a peu pres les diffrentes strategies et possibilits des 3 races ainsi que les contres possibles.
On me disait que sc2 ressemblait bcp a sc1.... et pourtant, j'ai pas fait bcp de partie en ligne mais rien que contre l'ia, si on se cantonne aux mcanismes existantes dans sc1 on va droit dans le mur.

Un exemple simple... je joue protoss et dans sc1, 90% du tps je faisais un rush zealot.
dans sc2 si je fais la mm chose sans les amliorations du portail de transfert (dsl pour la vf :p), c'est mm pas la peine.
avt, la seule maniere pour un terran pour de bloquer le rush bah... de faire un bloc avec bunker... aujourd'hui, je vois quasiment plus de bunker dans les qq parties que j'ai fait contre un terran. Un simple bloc avec des marines / maraudeurs peut suffire...
Je me retrouvais pas du tout les premires parties que j'ai fait en zerg.

le gameplay a pas chang mais les quelques quilibrages / ajout qu ils ont fait suffisent  eux mm pour relancer l'intret du jeu...

warcraft 3 a t risqu et je l'avoue, honntement, j'ai mis un sacr moment avt de m'y habituer  cette maniere de jouer.

Perso, ca me va... on en a parl dans les posts plus haut il me semble mais qu'attendiez vous d'un rts (et pas un jeu comme shogun?)?
Quelles sont les amliorations importantes que vous vouliez ds sc2?

Quelles sont les amliorations des str qui sont apparues dps sc1 que vs auriez bien voulu voir dans sc2 sans pour autant nuire au gameplay de sc1... et que ca reste un str ( donc me dites pas "plus de base", "gestion d'unit",...)

SC2 a ce qui a de plus important dans un str pour moi (en multi je parle):
- le rythme / nervosit des parties
- l'quilibrage et la diversit des camps
- un pathfinding correct

Je parle str au sens strict du terme... supreme commander tant l'exception dont j'ai entendu parl et j'y ai pas jou pour donner un avis....

----------


## Rayek

> Quelles sont les amliorations des str qui sont apparues dps sc1 que vs auriez bien voulu voir dans sc2 sans pour autant nuire au gameplay de sc1... et que ca reste un str ( donc me dites pas "plus de base", "gestion d'unit",...)


- Pouvoir lancer de multiple construction les unes derrire les autres avec un seul CVS (ou alors j'ai loup un truc  ::): )
- Pouvoir faire des patrouilles sur plusieurs points et pas qu'un seul all retour (si ca y est faudrait que je lise la docs moi :p)

----------


## trihanhcie

> - Pouvoir lancer de multiple construction les unes derrire les autres avec un seul CVS (ou alors j'ai loup un truc )
> - Pouvoir faire des patrouilles sur plusieurs points et pas qu'un seul all retour (si ca y est faudrait que je lise la docs moi :p)


la touche shift est ton ami :p
pour les constructions, ca sert qu'en terran non ? et l'intrt dans stacraft je le vois pas :p (protoss c'est instantan, zerg tu perds ton drone... et terran pq pas  la limite mais autant prendre un autre scv?)

pour les patrouilles je crois que c'est pas possible en effet (si c comme ds sc1 :p)


EDIT : 
j'ai rien dit ca existe les patrouilles :p

----------


## Rayek

> la touche shift est ton ami :p
> pour les constructions, ca sert qu'en terran non ? et l'intrt dans stacraft je le vois pas :p (protoss c'est instantan, zerg tu perds ton drone... et terran pq pas  la limite mais autant prendre un autre scv?)


Ca fait un SCV en moins pour recolter et ca prend une place en plus :p
Sinon j'avais essay avec le shift mais j'ai peut tre du me loup




> pour les patrouilles je crois que c'est pas possible en effet (si c comme ds sc1 :p)
> 
> 
> EDIT : 
> j'ai rien dit ca existe les patrouilles :p


Sur plusieurs points ? genre je veux que la patrouille fasse un T ?

----------


## trihanhcie

> Ca fait un SCV en moins pour recolter et ca prend une place en plus :p
> Sinon j'avais essay avec le shift mais j'ai peut tre du me loup
> 
> 
> 
> Sur plusieurs points ? genre je veux que la patrouille fasse un T ?


oui c'est juste qu' attendre qu'un batiment soit termin pour en faire un autre, je vois pas c'est utile :p il me semble qu en terran tu peux slectionn le scv qui construit le batiment. si tu construis un autre batiment avec shift alors qu il n'a pas fini celui en cours j'imagine que c'est bon?

ah je sais pas alors pour la patrouille sur plusieurs pts en T. j'essaierai ca ce soir ^^

----------


## ManusDei

> Heu .... heroes dont le gameplay a bcp chang depuis le 1e?... 
> Je veux bien que tu dveloppes ca... J'ai pas mal jou au 1 2 3 et c'est du pareil au meme ! ils ont rajout des chateaux mais les mcanismes du jeu sont exactement pareil.
> Le 4 a bien chang la donne mais le public n'a pas suivi en gnral (justement parce que ca changeait trop). Le 5 a repris les mcanismes des prcdents avec qq modifications / amliorations sans plus (j'y ai pas jou je dis juste ce que j'ai lu). Le 6 revient sur le 3...


Du 1er au second, le systme de magie a compltement chang (dans le premier, pas de mana, mais un nombre de sorts en rserve en fonction des attributs), des comptences secondaires pour les hros, ce qui n'existait pas dans le 1er, bref d'assez gros changements. Du second au 3, effectivement, pas grand chose, juste les spcialits des hros, et des upgrades systmatiques.

Du 3 au 4, quasiment tout  chang, cratures, hros, chteaux, a n'a pas t trs bien vu, et surtout, le jeu tait ultra buggu  la sortie, il a fallu quelques mois avant qu'il soit rellement jouable, et pour avoir le multi qui n'tait pas l de base.
Pour le 5, on repart un peu sur le 3, mais avec les combats qui utilisent un systme d'initiative totalement diffrent (des troupes peuvent parfois agir plusieurs fois dans le tour). Les hros ont  nouveau chang, avec des arbres de comptences, bref le jeu n'est absolument pas comme le 3 (sauf pour les inconditionnels du 4).

Pour le 6, on sait pas trop encore, mais apparemment la gestion de cratures change, de mme que l'apparition de "zones" sur la carte qui devraient changer la manire de jouer. Aussi, on passe de 4 ressources rares  une seule ressource rare (j'aime pas mais c'est un gros changement).


Mais l'exemple tait peut-tre pas le meilleur, en effet. Prince of Persia, ou Metroid, avec le passage  la 3D, ont offert un gameplay relativement nouveau. 
Assassins Creed 3, avec son principe de groupe d'assassins  trouver/entraner, semble galement vouloir innover.
Warcraft3 a introduit les hros. 
Qu'est ce que Starcraft2 a de neuf, en dehors des mercenaires pour le solo ?

----------


## thelvin

> Qu'est ce que Starcraft2 a de neuf, en dehors des mercenaires pour le solo ?


Pas grand-chose je pense.
- Un gros lifting graphique et sonore.
- Une campagne solo plus prenante.
- Du multijoueur en ligne bien plus facile et immdiat. (Mais pas de multijoueur en LAN, bouh !)
- Un teamspeak intgr.
- Possibilit de slectionner plus de 9 units (et en fait un bon paquet.)
- Pas mal de raccourcis simplifis pour enchaner et faire des choses en mme temps plus facilement.
- Et je pense que les add-ons vont se dmocratiser.

a m'a l'air tout. Rien de rvolutionnaire, mais au fond, on sait pas pourquoi mais on aime quand mme qu'il soit revenu.

----------


## trihanhcie

> Du 1er au second, le systme de magie a compltement chang (dans le premier, pas de mana, mais un nombre de sorts en rserve en fonction des attributs), des comptences secondaires pour les hros, ce qui n'existait pas dans le 1er, bref d'assez gros changements. Du second au 3, effectivement, pas grand chose, juste les spcialits des hros, et des upgrades systmatiques.
> 
> Du 3 au 4, quasiment tout  chang, cratures, hros, chteaux, a n'a pas t trs bien vu, et surtout, le jeu tait ultra buggu  la sortie, il a fallu quelques mois avant qu'il soit rellement jouable, et pour avoir le multi qui n'tait pas l de base.
> Pour le 5, on repart un peu sur le 3, mais avec les combats qui utilisent un systme d'initiative totalement diffrent (des troupes peuvent parfois agir plusieurs fois dans le tour). Les hros ont  nouveau chang, avec des arbres de comptences, bref le jeu n'est absolument pas comme le 3 (sauf pour les inconditionnels du 4).
> 
> Pour le 6, on sait pas trop encore, mais apparemment la gestion de cratures change, de mme que l'apparition de "zones" sur la carte qui devraient changer la manire de jouer. Aussi, on passe de 4 ressources rares  une seule ressource rare (j'aime pas mais c'est un gros changement).


Mmm.. personnellement j'appelle pas ca de gros changements (le 4 mis  part).
ce dont tu parles, ce sont des ajustements qui ne bouleversent pas la maniere de jouer pour moi ^^ Dans mes souvenirs, je jouais au 1 comme je jouais au 2/3. Ce dont tu parles, c'est comme si je te disais que sc2, les protoss n'ont plus les dragoons, qu'ils peuvent tlporter leurs units prs d'un pylone, etc etc. ca ne change pas fondamentalement la maniere de jouer d'un protoss par rapport au 1e mais ca s'est considrablement enrichi.





> Mais l'exemple tait peut-tre pas le meilleur, en effet. Prince of Persia, ou Metroid, avec le passage  la 3D, ont offert un gameplay relativement nouveau. 
> Assassins Creed 3, avec son principe de groupe d'assassins  trouver/entraner, semble galement vouloir innover.
> Warcraft3 a introduit les hros. 
> Qu'est ce que Starcraft2 a de neuf, en dehors des mercenaires pour le solo ?



En effet pas le meilleur exemple  ::): 
starcraft 2 n'a rien de neuf on est d'accord... mais est ce qu'on reproche pour autant un splinter cell de ressembler  un autre splinter cell? de reprocher qu'entre 2 metroid 3D c'est la mm chose? Qu'entre assassin creed 1 et 2 c'est la mm chose avec "tout" en mieux? Que dire des call of duty / medal of honor dont les innovations entre 2 pisodes sur les doigts d'une main? oui et pourtant je pense pas que ca ait fait un toll comme starcraft2 ... le jeu est peut etre sorti que 10 ans plus tard mais il est en dveloppement depuis combien de temps? 4 ans?

C'est pour ca que je redemande ... qu'attendiez vous comme "type" d'innovation ? Une nouvelle race et tout le monde aurait cri : c'est le meilleur jeu du monde?

Sans entrer dans les dtails , starcraft n'a pas t une rvolutionmais il tait carr... je lisais que joystick a l'poque et il me semble que TA a t bien accueilli par la presse (3D, prise en compte du dnivell, etc etc)... perso, j'ai jms accroch  TA (bcp d'units mais peu de vraie variations entre les 2 camps  ma connaissance, j'ai pas du tout accroch au graphique,...)  et starcraft m'a bien + plu alors qu il tait moins rvolutionnaire...

----------


## ManusDei

> Dans mes souvenirs, je jouais au 1 comme je jouais au 2/3.


Ben rejoue au 2 ou au 3 quelques temps, puis joue au 1. Tu verras que la gestion du hros n'a rien  voir, de mme que la gestion des chteaux. Et que la puissance de ton arme dpend trs largement des comptences secondaires que tu choisis (ou du hros dans le 3), ce qui n'existait pas dans le 1. De mme, les systmes de magie n'ont rien de commun.




> starcraft 2 n'a rien de neuf on est d'accord... mais est ce qu'on reproche pour autant un splinter cell de ressembler  un autre splinter cell? de reprocher qu'entre 2 metroid 3D c'est la mm chose? Qu'entre assassin creed 1 et 2 c'est la mm chose avec "tout" en mieux?


Non, mais pour les splinter cell ou call of duty, on devrait. Et contrairement  Starcraft2, ils ne sont pas attendus comme le Messie. C'est surtout a que je reproche  Starcraft2, on en fait une montagne, alors que c'est une colline.




> Sans entrer dans les dtails , starcraft n'a pas t une rvolutionmais il tait carr...


Pour moi a a t une rvolution. Justement  cause des 3 races qui se jouaient de manire radicalement diffrente, ce qui n'avait jamais t fait auparavant.

Ce que j'aurais aim comme amlioration ? La possibilit d'avoir des comportements d'units. Par exemple dans Age of Empire, quand j'ai des archers monts, a me scie de constater qu'ils ne soient pas capable de s'loigner pour cribler de flche un piquier qui s'approche (sauf si on a dit que l'unit devait tenir sa position). Que les units ne prennent pas d'initiative, ok. Mais que la seule chose qui ressemble  une IA pour tes troupes a soit la gestion des dplacements pour aller d'un point  un autre, pour moi c'est clairement une faute. Ou la possibilit de crer des formations, et que mes units se dplacent en gardant la formation.

----------


## trihanhcie

> Non, mais pour les splinter cell ou call of duty, on devrait. Et contrairement  Starcraft2, ils ne sont pas attendus comme le Messie. C'est surtout a que je reproche  Starcraft2, on en fait une montagne, alors que c'est une colline.
> 
> 
> Pour moi a a t une rvolution. Justement  cause des 3 races qui se jouaient de manire radicalement diffrente, ce qui n'avait jamais t fait auparavant.
> 
> Ce que j'aurais aim comme amlioration ? La possibilit d'avoir des comportements d'units. Par exemple dans Age of Empire, quand j'ai des archers monts, a me scie de constater qu'ils ne soient pas capable de s'loigner pour cribler de flche un piquier qui s'approche (sauf si on a dit que l'unit devait tenir sa position). Que les units ne prennent pas d'initiative, ok. Mais que la seule chose qui ressemble  une IA pour tes troupes a soit la gestion des dplacements pour aller d'un point  un autre, pour moi c'est clairement une faute. Ou la possibilit de crer des formations, et que mes units se dplacent en gardant la formation.


Je suis assez curieux de savoir une chose... qui utilise les formations dans un str comme AOE ou C&C ( ca existe d'ailleurs dans C&C?). Est ce que ca sert vraiment?
Dans un jeu o l'important n'est pas la micro des units mais bien la masse d'units, la gestion des formations peut exister mais est inutile en mon sens.  En protoss, dire "je veux une formation en carr avec les zealot autour des stalker" et qu'il bouge de cette maniere je vois pas l'intret  ::): 
En gnral, t'as pas 10 000 types d'units  grer et la notion de groupe suffit largement pour moi... bon je joue pas  un suffisament pour dire si c'est vraiment utile les formation mais pour moi ce n'est pas le cas  ::):

----------


## Barsy

> Je suis assez curieux de savoir une chose... qui utilise les formations dans un str comme AOE ou C&C ( ca existe d'ailleurs dans C&C?). Est ce que ca sert vraiment?
> Dans un jeu o l'important n'est pas la micro des units mais bien la masse d'units, la gestion des formations peut exister mais est inutile en mon sens.  En protoss, dire "je veux une formation en carr avec les zealot autour des stalker" et qu'il bouge de cette maniere je vois pas l'intret 
> En gnral, t'as pas 10 000 types d'units  grer et la notion de groupe suffit largement pour moi... bon je joue pas  un suffisament pour dire si c'est vraiment utile les formation mais pour moi ce n'est pas le cas


Si tu souhaites un jour avoir un niveau de jeu correct, tu est oblig de passer par la gestion des units. Une troupe de marines mal gre peu se faire tuer contre quelques zelotes ou quelques zerglings. Alors que vu que ce sont des units qui tirent  distance, tu peux facilement faire reculer les marines qui sont cibls pour que les autres puissent tirer tranquillement.

Et de mme, si tu as dj jou  SC1, tu peux constater que les units arrivaient souvent  la queue-leu-leu sur la base adverse se faisant dgomm une par une au lieu d'arriver en masse. C'est aussi  a que sert la formation.

Enfin, quand tu envoies zelotes plus dragoons, combien de fois il arrive que des zelotes soient coinc derrire les dragoons. Ca sert aussi  viter a la formation.

----------


## trihanhcie

oui je te confirme pour ca. a la diffrence que, normalement, tu mets pas toutes tes units dans un mm groupe donc tu "gres" le dplacement des units  distance et corps  corps par ex. 
disons qu a haut niveau (que j'atteindrai jms :p) il faut justement  grer le placement et dplacement des units dans sc2. et je pense que c'est valable pour n'importe quel str  haut niveau. la formation est bien comme "aide" mais rien ne vaut une gestion  la main :p

Par contre, je t'accorde que pour les dplacements  la queue c'est tres chiant. mais on s'y fait d'attendre a un pt donn...

----------


## Sphax

> Oui, mais en 10 ans, dans les RTS temps rel y a quand mme eu des amliorations, et (je n'ai pas jou  Starcraft2, juste regard quelques vidos) j'ai l'impression que Starcraft2, c'est Starcraft1 avec de nouvelles units et de meilleurs graphismes, donc qu'ils sont passs  ct 10 ans d'volutions.
> 
> L'impression que j'en ai de ce que j'en ai lu ou vu, c'est que Starcraft2 c'est "surtout ne surprenons pas les vieux joueurs avec de nouveaux mcanismes, sait-on jamais". Un peu comme ces petits vieux qui n'ont pas eu d'ide neuve depuis 10 ans (ou 20).
> 
> @Caly4D : Starcraft2 ne s'appelle pas Dune3, mais ne pas rcuprer les bonnes ides de la concurrence parce que tu ne l'as pas trouv tout seul, c'est dbile. Starcraft1 a justement t un norme succs car il a su innover, c'est franchement dommage que Starcraft2 ne soit pas capable d'en faire autant.


Ben disons que SC2 c'est SC*2* et pas SC Total annihilation ou que sais-je  :;): .

Certes les mcaniques de fond sont les mmes mais dans le dtail ya pas mal de diffrences, et surtout je pense que blizzard a voulu faire un jeu pas mal exigeant pour l'e-sport (enfin face  BW c'est une blague mais bon). Et au final ya pas eu mieux que bw en terme de dure de vie, qualit des professionnels, je vois pas pourquoi ils auraient du changer le gameplay totalement.

Et sinon ya du monde qui fait du 1v1 dans le coin, a vous tenterait ?

----------


## Arnard

Je re-up le topic  ::): 

Ca fait quelques mois que je joue, un protoss en manque de ling  se mettre sous la dent ^^

Actuellement top gold, si vous avez envie de tater un de ces quatre, contactez-moi   ::): 

Pseudo : Kiba
ID : #235 
Mon compte : http://eu.battle.net/sc2/fr/profile/2306956/1/Kiba/

Je joue en majorit du 1v1, mais du moment que a joue ^^

De plus, si vous voulez taffer votre XvP, ou amliorer votre P, demandez-moi toujours  :;):

----------


## Arnard

Alors, des amateurs de la nue ?

Je viens de boucler le scnario, il est vraiment sympa, juste un peu court et un peu simple  mon got  ::aie::  

Faut que je taff le multi maintenant, nouvelles units  prendre en main, reparti pour des annes de ladder.

----------


## haraelendil

surtout qu'avec tout a, on se croirait revenu  l'poque de la bta sur le ladder lol.

Sinon moi j'ai trouv la campagne un peu courte (en mme temps, ce n'est qu'un add-on me direz-vous :p )

----------


## ternel

Add-on certes, mais la campagne est vraiment trop simple en normal. La campagne terran tait plus difficile, je trouve.

----------


## haraelendil

Bah faut jouer en difficile  ::D: 

par contre c'est dommage qu'il aient vir les injects de la campagne, moi qui comptait la dessus pour tester un peu la macro zerg, c'est tout, je testerai en 2v2 :p

----------


## Arnard

Quand on connait les mcanismes, difficile voir brutal sont plus indiqus en effet... Je m'amuse en normal pour rcuprer certains HF, sinon...

Pour les inject je pensais pareil haraelendil, mais bon faut garder aussi la dimension ludique. Si tu veux tester, l'IA a t mise  niveau, et le systme de parties non classes semble plus pertinent.

----------

